#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Copains Deluxe Entertainment

## Copains Deluxe

Hallo iedereen, ik ben Maurier Schraepen en samen met Filip Geusens  ik ben al eventjes met muziek en dus ook drive-in shows bezig  :Smile: 

Al het materiaal is allemaal nieuw.

Materiaallijstje:








*GELUID:*
[LIST][*]2x Synq Xtrm-1 Platenspeler met Concorde pro naalden[*]2x MCD 200 JB systems table top Cd speler[*]1x Beat 4 Mixer JB systems[*]1x 6 kanaals mixer JB systems[/LIST]
[LIST][*]2x NSX Speakers 250 watt RMS.[*]1x AX 400 JB systems versterker[*]2x Sub 15 D DB Technologies 800 watt RMS.[/LIST]*LICHT*
[LIST][*]1x Pinguin Barrel JB Systems[*]1x Stormbird JB Systems[*]1x Smart Beam System (Set van 4 lampen) JB systems[*]1x Stealth Laser 30 Mw JB Systems[*]1x Geni Strobe 1500 Watt[*]2x I color 4 JB systems[*]1x LM 400 lichtcontroller JB systems[*]1x Ca-32 Colormix voor I color[*]1x Stealth Laser controller[*]1x FZ 80 Rookmachine[*]1x Flash Rope (strobo sliert) Van 5 meter[/LIST]De Platenspeler zitten in cases , de cd spelers en de mixer ook.

Voor de rest ga ik maandag een 10 units double door flightcase halen en tussen paaltjes voor men subs en tops.

Hierbij ga ik wat fotos zetten van een ton gisteren!

De set van gisteren: 2x cd speler,1x Synq platenspeler en Beat 4 mixer


Ikzelf & op de achtergrond een statiefje met een I color 4.

Filip 









Wegens plaatsgebrek hebben we de subs op elkaar geplaatst met een top speaker er bovenop.
Verder stond er nog in de kamer een statief met een andere top speaker.
Verder hebben we 1 platenspeler niet kunnen gebruiken, wederom wegens plaatsgebrek.
Iedereen was zeer enthousiast over de opstelling en over de muziek die er gedraait werd, er was ook een leuke sfeer. :Cool: 

Tips & Commentaar = altijd welkom

----------


## blackfox

leuk apparatuur lijstje, maar wat ik me afvraag houden die topjes de bassen wel bij?
ik zie dat je nog geen scans hebt , heb je misschien interesse in een setje barrelscanners.
ik hoor het wel.

----------


## djspeakertje

Waarom staat dat topje op jouw gericht IPV je PUBLIEK/KLANTEN??? De mensen die voor jou betaald hebben? (beetje asociaal gezicht ook...)

En heb je ook foto's van je hele setup ipv stukjes en beetjes (en steeds dezelfde)?

Ikzelf kan zo in ieder geval geen duidelijk beeld scheppen van de situatie en hoe de boel in mekaar zat, ik kan zo eventueel geen tips geven over bijv. de bekabeling van je licht (noem maar even een veelvoorkomend "probleem")...


Daan

----------


## rick1993

> *LICHT*
> [LIST][*]1x Pinguin Barrel JB Systems[*]1x Stormbird JB Systems[*]1x Smart Beam System (Set van 4 lampen) JB systems[*]1x Stealth Laser 30 Mw JB Systems[*]1x Geni Strobe 1500 Watt[*]2x I color 4 JB systems[*]1x LM 400 lichtcontroller JB systems[*]1x Ca-32 Colormix voor I color[*]1x Stealth Laser controller[*]1x FZ 80 Rookmachine[*]1x Flash Rope (strobo sliert) Van 5 meter[/LIST]



Ik mis de symetrie...

(ik zie ook geen par 20 (?) spotje in je appratuurlijstje staan, maar die zie ik toch volgensmij echt wel aan dat statief hangen...)

Waar en hoe hangt dat licht allemaal?

----------


## @lex

Hoe ben je bij je naam gekomen? Ik vind 'Copains Deluxe' erg chique klinken voor wat je biedt. Ook nogal contrasterend met 'I love techno'. Wie is trouwens de 's' in copain's'? Je hebt het alleen over jezelf?

Welk marktsegment hoop je de bedienen?

@lex

----------


## moderator

> Ook dat flash snoertje vind ik absoluut niet kunnen...



Wat een bijzonder onbeleefde reactie. Neem dat op z'n minst de moeite om aan te geven waarom!
Bovendien: jij hebt dat snoertje niet, jouw keuze, maar probeer aub iets bij te dragen aan een onderwerp!

----------


## mhsounds

> Wat een bijzonder onbeleefde reactie. Neem dat op z'n minst de moeite om aan te geven waarom!
> Bovendien: jij hebt dat snoertje niet, jouw keuze, maar probeer aub iets bij te dragen aan een onderwerp!



Het flash snoertje vind ik zo niet kunnen, het hangt door het midden van de dj booth wat mij persoonlijk erg iritant lijkt.
Leg hem bijv. om de dj booth heen.

@ mod zo beter?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> leuk apparatuur lijstje, maar wat ik me afvraag houden die topjes de bassen wel bij?
> ik zie dat je nog geen scans hebt , heb je misschien interesse in een setje barrelscanners.
> ik hoor het wel.



 De toppen houden verbazingwekkend de bassen eigenlijk wel bij  :Smile: , maarja de volgende aankoop zullen toch nieuwe tops zijn.
En scanners zullen er ook pas komen nadat ik een nieuwe lichtbrug heb, want nu is het nogal, niet stevig ook niet vind ik zelf. (Showtec brugje xD)

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ik mis de symetrie...
> 
> (ik zie ook geen par 20 (?) spotje in je appratuurlijstje staan, maar die zie ik toch volgensmij echt wel aan dat statief hangen...)
> 
> Waar en hoe hangt dat licht allemaal?



Ja sorry die heb ik er vergeten bij te plaatsen. Ik vind het er eigenlijk wel symetrisch. Set Smart beams =4 een stormbird en een pinguin lijkt misschien van vorm misschien niet op elkaar maar het effect is redelijk evenarend. 2 Icolors? Strobe en laser als center effect...
Persoonlijk vind ik het toch al redelijk symetrisch :Wink: 
En ik heb niet al het licht meegenomen naar die locatie he, het is een materiaal lijst van wat ik allemaal in huis heb! ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Waarom staat dat topje op jouw gericht IPV je PUBLIEK/KLANTEN??? De mensen die voor jou betaald hebben? (beetje asociaal gezicht ook...)
> 
> En heb je ook foto's van je hele setup ipv stukjes en beetjes (en steeds dezelfde)?
> 
> Ikzelf kan zo in ieder geval geen duidelijk beeld scheppen van de situatie en hoe de boel in mekaar zat, ik kan zo eventueel geen tips geven over bijv. de bekabeling van je licht (noem maar even een veelvoorkomend "probleem")...
> 
> 
> Daan



Zo stond het erbij , de tops stond dus ook niet voor niets zo gedraaid, in de keuken wouden ze ook muziek horen en zelf had ik dan ook in eens een monitor  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


En voor de rest heb ik eigenlijk geen fotos genomen, ik heb me vooral bezig gehouden met het draaien.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Het flash snoertje vind ik zo niet kunnen, het hangt door het midden van de dj booth wat mij persoonlijk erg iritant lijkt.
> Leg hem bijv. om de dj booth heen.
> 
> @ mod zo beter?



Het lag ook eerst voor de dj booth , tot de jarige het veel cooler vond om hem op te hangen, zo zagen ze achteraan in de living ook nog wat van het snoer. 

Achja de klant is koning!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Hoe ben je bij je naam gekomen? Ik vind 'Copains Deluxe' erg chique klinken voor wat je biedt. Ook nogal contrasterend met 'I love techno'. Wie is trouwens de 's' in copain's'? Je hebt het alleen over jezelf?
> 
> Welk marktsegment hoop je de bedienen?
> 
> @lex



Hoi Lex , ikzelf draai met Filip, een zeer goeie kameraad. Het feestje was een ton dus daarom heb ik maar de I love techno matjes erop gegooit, ikzelf was ook samen met de jarige naar I love techno geweest vandaar.

We bedienen eigenlijk grotendeels de jongeren, xmos , tonnen ,... 
Maar sinds kort doen we dus ook trouwfeesten, huwelijksverjaardagen,... 
Maar dan passen we onze booth natuurlijk aan, zo bekleden we bv de statieven met witte doeken bij een trouw,... Geen I <3 techo matjes :Big Grin: 
We doen dus een beetje van alles.

----------


## Stewie

> Hoe ben je bij je naam gekomen? Ik vind 'Copains Deluxe' erg chique klinken voor wat je biedt. Ook nogal contrasterend met 'I love techno'. Wie is trouwens de 's' in copain's'? Je hebt het alleen over jezelf?
> 
> Welk marktsegment hoop je de bedienen?
> 
> @lex



Er staat wel degelijk dat hij dit met een vriend doet, daarom ook copainS  :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Helemaal juist! ^^ , en Stewie wat vind je er verder van?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stewie

> Helemaal juist! ^^ , en Stewie wat vind je er verder van?



Ik vind het wel sjiek, ik ben ook ooit zo begonnen heb je gead op netlog trouwens, daar staan een paar foto's van materiaal ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

ik heb je ook gead op netlog  :Smile:  , iedereen begint inderdaad ergens  :Big Grin:  , en gelukkig heb ik al heel wat ervaring opgedaan, en vooruitgegaan ook !  :Smile:

----------


## Stewie

> ik heb je ook gead op netlog  , iedereen begint inderdaad ergens  , en gelukkig heb ik al heel wat ervaring opgedaan, en vooruitgegaan ook !



Natuurlijk nooit teveel ineens willen, hoge bomen vangen nu eenmaal veel wind...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Natuurlijk nooit teveel ineens willen, hoge bomen vangen nu eenmaal veel wind...



 Wat bedoel je daar mee?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stewie

> Wat bedoel je daar mee?



Teveel materiaal is wel leuk maar het kan ook schaden :P denk aan uw eigen portemonee.

Maar ook als je uw statieven bomvol hangt met parren, pinguins, barrels en zo een toestanden, dan krijg je de indruk dat het eerder een epilepsie aanval is dan wat anders.

Met de simpelste dingen kan je ook al mooie effecten maken die niet eens duur hoeven te zijn of veel plaats innemen.

I.v.m. uw subs in een vorige post, leg die gewoon eens plat, dat bespaart alweer ruimte en uw woofers werken toch omnidirectioneel dus maakt niet uit of die rechtstaan of plat liggen, tenzij hier handvaten uitsteken.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> I.v.m. uw subs in een vorige post, leg die gewoon eens plat, dat bespaart alweer ruimte en uw woofers werken toch omnidirectioneel dus maakt niet uit of die rechtstaan of plat liggen, tenzij hier handvaten uitsteken.



Als je een sub plat legt neemt hij toch écht MEER ruimte in beslag (footprint). Met als bijkomend nadeel dat je toppen nog lager staan, en je daarvoor dus een statiefje nodig hebt.

Rob.

----------


## Stewie

> Als je een sub plat legt neemt hij toch écht MEER ruimte in beslag (footprint). Met als bijkomend nadeel dat je toppen nog lager staan, en je daarvoor dus een statiefje nodig hebt.
> 
> Rob.



Ja maar de footprint steekt niet zo nauw ? als je die plat legt kan je die gemakkelijker onder een tafel schuiven waar je dan de tops kan op zetten waardoor je toch een betere spreiding krijgt. leg je de subs dan wat verder onder de tafel kan je nog gebruik maken van de tafel als een geïmproviseerde extra poort.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Ja maar de footprint steekt niet zo nauw ? als je die plat legt kan je die gemakkelijker onder een tafel schuiven waar je dan de tops kan op zetten waardoor je toch een betere spreiding krijgt. leg je de subs dan wat verder onder de tafel kan je nog gebruik maken van de tafel als een geïmproviseerde extra poort.



Ja, en licht hang je zeker aan een glimmend keukentrapje, als een geïmproviseerde extra reflector???

Rob.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Teveel materiaal is wel leuk maar het kan ook schaden :P denk aan uw eigen portemonee.
> 
> Maar ook als je uw statieven bomvol hangt met parren, pinguins, barrels en zo een toestanden, dan krijg je de indruk dat het eerder een epilepsie aanval is dan wat anders.
> 
> Met de simpelste dingen kan je ook al mooie effecten maken die niet eens duur hoeven te zijn of veel plaats innemen.
> 
> I.v.m. uw subs in een vorige post, leg die gewoon eens plat, dat bespaart alweer ruimte en uw woofers werken toch omnidirectioneel dus maakt niet uit of die rechtstaan of plat liggen, tenzij hier handvaten uitsteken.



Alle belichting, heb ik ook niet in een keer gekocht he  :Smile:  , geleidelijk aan komt er meer, persoonlink vind ik niet echt dat het statief VOL hangt, parren, pinguins, barrels en zo een toestanden hangen er ook niet eens allemaal, en ik weet niet , het is nogal logisch dat ik ze niet allemaal tegelijk aan zet he  :Smile:  ,
Stormbird en die pinguin te samen met zachte i colors is mooi effect. Laser en i colors op groen ook mooi, 
alle lichten uit en dan strobe is ook zo iets... 


Een epilepsie aanval gevoel heeft nog niemand bij mijn shows gekregen.
En niet iedere keer hangt alles er op he  :Wink:  , nu bv gewoon een statiefje met een i color. Bij de grote show waar alles mee gaat is dat ook niet op 1 statief, dan is het verspreid over meerdere bruggen enzovoort  :Stick Out Tongue: 


De tussenpaal voor tussen de subs en de tops komt morgen aan in de winkel, nu hadden we statieven meegekregen ter vervanging van de paaltjes. Uit eindelijk 1 statief niet nodig gehad omdat doordat we de subs rechtopzetten , een top er gewoon simpel op kon  :Wink: . 

Alvast bedankt bedankt voor uw reactie :Cool:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ja maar de footprint steekt niet zo nauw ? als je die plat legt kan je die gemakkelijker onder een tafel schuiven waar je dan de tops kan op zetten waardoor je toch een betere spreiding krijgt. leg je de subs dan wat verder onder de tafel kan je nog gebruik maken van de tafel als een geïmproviseerde extra poort.



 
En dan blazen je tops tegen de buiken van je klanten/opdrachtgevers aan? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

En jij neemt standaard een tafel mee op klus?  :EEK!: 

En de footprint wordt wel degelijk een stukje groter, van 436mm*600mm (2616 vierkante cm) naar 600mm*600mm (3600 vierkante cm). Een verschil van bijna duizend vierkante centimeter :Big Grin:  


Daan

----------


## Stewie

> En dan blazen je tops tegen de buiken van je klanten/opdrachtgevers aan?
> 
> En jij neemt standaard een tafel mee op klus? 
> 
> En de footprint wordt wel degelijk een stukje groter, van 436mm*600mm (2616 vierkante cm) naar 600mm*600mm (3600 vierkante cm). Een verschil van bijna duizend vierkante centimeter 
> 
> 
> Daan



Hebben sommigen hier dan echt zo weinig ervaring ? hoe moeilijk is het om een tafel te vinden ? en het gaat hier niet iets wat je op elke job doet. ik denk wel dat niemand moeilijk gaat doen over een reepje van een dikke 15cm  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> En dan blazen je tops tegen de buiken van je klanten/opdrachtgevers aan?
> 
> En jij neemt standaard een tafel mee op klus? 
> 
> En de footprint wordt wel degelijk een stukje groter, van 436mm*600mm (2616 vierkante cm) naar 600mm*600mm (3600 vierkante cm). Een verschil van bijna duizend vierkante centimeter 
> 
> 
> Daan



Ik neem eigenlijk nooit een tafel mee op een klus hoor  :Smile: , maar waarschijnlijk was het bedoeld op stewie :Big Grin: .

Maar de tussenbuisjes zijn aangekome ! ! ! :Cool:  (sorry voor gsm kwaliteit) in deloop van de week betere foto's.

----------


## djspeakertje

> Hebben sommigen hier dan echt zo weinig ervaring ? hoe moeilijk is het om een tafel te vinden ? en het gaat hier niet iets wat je op elke job doet. ik denk wel dat niemand moeilijk gaat doen over een reepje van een dikke 15cm



 
Ik vind persoonlijk dat hij het voor de betreffende situatie aardig heeft opgelost, 2 van die subs op elkaar bieden een prima hoogte voor een topje, en die andere op statief, dat gaat heel aardig. Beter dan op een tafel op buikhoogte :Wink: .


En die 15cm is meestal geen probleem...

Maar kijk naar foto 4 van boven (eennaonderste) en je ziet, de subs zijn best hoog en niet heel breed, dus dat wordt idd dik 15cm (16,66666666667 volgens rekenmachine), en dat kan net teveel zijn...

Bovendien is hier wel ruimte onder, maar niet op de tafel, en ruimte voor een andere tafel puur voor de PA heb je in dit soort ruimtes niet vaak :Wink: .

Maargoed, dat met die tafel doe je inderdaad bijna nooit.



Zo, das weer een heel verhaal geworden, Daan

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ik vind persoonlijk dat hij het voor de betreffende situatie aardig heeft opgelost, 2 van die subs op elkaar bieden een prima hoogte voor een topje, en die andere op statief, dat gaat heel aardig. Beter dan op een tafel op buikhoogte.
> 
> 
> En die 15cm is meestal geen probleem...
> 
> Maar kijk naar foto 4 van boven (eennaonderste) en je ziet, de subs zijn best hoog en niet heel breed, dus dat wordt idd dik 15cm (16,66666666667 volgens rekenmachine), en dat kan net teveel zijn...
> 
> Bovendien is hier wel ruimte onder, maar niet op de tafel, en ruimte voor een andere tafel puur voor de PA heb je in dit soort ruimtes niet vaak.
> 
> ...



Een tafel meenemen is ook niet direct nodig op zo'n locatie neen  :Big Grin:  , Achja De subs op elkaar is toch een redelijke hoogte, de bedoeling is dat er eigenlijk een F212 top van DB technologies op komt maar die zijn nogal prijzig  :Smile:

----------


## Dimi

een F212 is nogal overkill op een sub15D, ik vond de sub18D al niet extreem luid spelen onder een SRM450 en later RCF 312A. Een F212 speelt volgens mij veel harder dan mijn toppen, dan weet je dat...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Denk dat je beter eens kunt kijken na een F12 of iets dergelijks.
Heb ik zelf ook en zijn nét te zwaar voor op de sub 05.. Sub 15 gaat hier wel overheen. Denk dat je met die combo een leuke set hebt.

----------


## djspeakertje

> een F212 is nogal overkill op een sub15D, ik vond de sub18D al niet extreem luid spelen onder een SRM450 en later RCF 312A. Een F212 speelt volgens mij veel harder dan mijn toppen, dan weet je dat...



 
F212 op een enkele sub 15/18D is ook te laag om goed tot z'n recht te komen, stack 2 subs 15/18D op elkaar en je hebt een mooie hoogte en (waarschijnlijk) een prima balans tussen hoog en laag.


Daan

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> F212 op een enkele sub 15/18D is ook te laag om goed tot z'n recht te komen, stack 2 subs 15/18D op elkaar en je hebt een mooie hoogte en (waarschijnlijk) een prima balans tussen hoog en laag.
> 
> 
> Daan



De bedoeling is dan ook wel om de sound set zo te doen.

2x Sub 15D met daarop een Flexsys kast F212
En nog eens
2x Sub 15D met daarop een flexsys kast F 212

Dat systeem noemt men eigenlijk het *GALA SYSTEM* van DB Technologies.
Foto'tje


Dit is zo eigenlijk het doel van de set, maar dat zal pas tegen volgend jaar ten vroegste zijn denk ik  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Dimi

dan heb je een mooi systeempje.

Enige jammere van dB Technologies is dat ik gemerkt heb dat het nog niet zo makkelijk weer te verkopen is als je wat anders wilt. Onbekend maakt onbemind. Aangezien je toch een aardige investering doet waar je vaak geen 10 jaar mee werkt (je wilt altijd meer beter of wat anders) kan dat weleens lastig zijn.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Nja ,dat kan wel zijn maar ik denk dat er wel genoeg kopers zouden zijn indien ik mijn set zou aanbieden. Maar om de set te verkopen daar denk ik nog lang niet aan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

*UPDATE !* 

We hebben een tijdelijke website online gezet!
Copains Deluxe Entertainment

Opbouwende kritiek is welkom!

(btw sorry voor de dubbelpost, ik vond dat dit nieuws wel een eigen post verdiende :P )

----------


## Whitefarmer

... zijn die prijzen INCL. BTW en DJ's? :EEK!:  :Frown: ...

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ... zijn die prijzen INCL. BTW en DJ's?...



Ik zelf vind het altijd een beetje raar als je prijzen zo op je site zet. Tenzij je echt alleen met verhuur bezicht houd. En tevens zijn je prijzen ook lachtertjes :Big Grin:  Misschien goeie verkooptechniek....

Verder is het misschien leuk om compleet een eigen site te bouwen inplaats van met een template van een gratis-websitebouwer-host-bedrijf

Op dit moment ziet het er uit als een strakke en zakkelijke website. Verder niks met entertainment. Het mag misschien wat gezelliger als je snapt wat ik bedoel

ps waarom kan ik onder "Voorwaarden" scrollen?

----------


## Malibu

die prijzen?
die zijn toch wel erg aan de lage kant.
geen wonder dat er af en toe e-mails komen met van jullie zijn duur.
Met dit soort prijzen ja daar kan niemand tegen op.

----------


## vasco

> die prijzen?
> die zijn toch wel erg aan de lage kant.
> geen wonder dat er af en toe e-mails komen met van jullie zijn duur.
> Met dit soort prijzen ja daar kan niemand tegen op.



Klopt deels, krijg dit ook wel eend te horen. Later komen deze opdrachtgevers toch maar weer terug. Ze hebben gekregen waar ze voor betaalden bij dit soort jongens  :EEK!: 

Als je goed bent en je prijs waard dan heb je niks van deze "marktverziekers" te vrezen.

----------


## Back on Track

> Klopt deels, krijg dit ook wel eend te horen. Later komen deze opdrachtgevers toch maar weer terug. Ze hebben gekregen waar ze voor betaalden bij dit soort jongens 
> 
> Als je goed bent en je prijs waard dan heb je niks van deze "marktverziekers" te vrezen.



Hier ben ik het helaas niet mee eens, ik ben ook een van die jongens (niet copains deluxe). gisteren een toneel uitvoering voor 250 personen gehad, vorig jaar een pro gehad, dit jaar ons omdat wij ook op die school zitten. en na de voorstelling kregen we te horen...

"jammer dat het vorig jaar zo amateuristisch is aangepakt met het licht en geluid, dat ze dit jaar goede mensen hebben ingehuurd draagt zeker bij aan de kwaliteit van het toneelstuk"

beter compliment kun je toch niet krijgen?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Hier ben ik het helaas niet mee eens, ik ben ook een van die jongens (niet copains deluxe). gisteren een toneel uitvoering voor 250 personen gehad, *vorig jaar een pro gehad*, dit jaar ons omdat wij ook op die school zitten. en na de voorstelling kregen we te horen...
> 
> "jammer dat het *vorig jaar zo amateuristisch is aangepakt* met het licht en geluid, dat ze dit jaar goede mensen hebben ingehuurd draagt zeker bij aan de kwaliteit van het toneelstuk"
> 
> beter compliment kun je toch niet krijgen?



Waren het dan ook wel pro's? Want een toneelstuk van een school is meestal al niet zo spannend :Cool:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ik zelf vind het altijd een beetje raar als je prijzen zo op je site zet. Tenzij je echt alleen met verhuur bezicht houd. En tevens zijn je prijzen ook lachtertjes Misschien goeie verkooptechniek....
> 
> Verder is het misschien leuk om compleet een eigen site te bouwen inplaats van met een template van een gratis-websitebouwer-host-bedrijf
> 
> Op dit moment ziet het er uit als een strakke en zakkelijke website. Verder niks met entertainment. Het mag misschien wat gezelliger als je snapt wat ik bedoel
> 
> ps waarom kan ik onder "Voorwaarden" scrollen?



Ik zei ook niet voor niets dat dit een tijdelijke website is !  :Wink: 
Dit is onze website tot dat we een eigen host hebben.
En ik vind het net goed dat er prijzen bij staan, dan kan de klant direct zien wat hij krijgt voor hoeveel geld.
Ik weet het de prijzen liggen aan de lage kant, maar ergens beginnen mag toch. 
Dit zijn prijzen die het tot nu toe heel goed doen, daarom heb ik nu ook naam kunnen maken in de buurt en omstreken.
Nu kunnen de prijzen ook opgeschroeft worden.
En nog beter nieuws, samen met mijn ouders en nog een zakenman gaan we een cooperatief venootschap oprichten. :Cool:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Om iedereen is gerust te stellen...
De prijzen zijn al wat opgeschroeft...
We willen echt niet onder de marktverziekers genoemd worden.
De prijzen ja, best nog aan de lage kant dat weten we. 
Maar we deden we speciaal om zo meer naam te maken.
En zoals ik al vermeldde we gaan een cooperatief venootschap oprichten, zo kunnen we de prijzen toch wat bijschroeven !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Klopt deels, krijg dit ook wel eend te horen. Later komen deze opdrachtgevers toch maar weer terug. *Ze hebben gekregen waar ze voor betaalden bij dit soort jongens* 
> 
> Als je goed bent en je prijs waard dan heb je niks van deze "marktverziekers" te vrezen.



Bedoel je hiermee dat we niet veel waard zijn ofzo? :Confused: 
Ik denk dat ik niet voor niets boekingen krijg van mensen en ook positieve reacties, dusja misschien dat jij dat denkt maar volgens onze klanten is het top!

----------


## ajdeboer

> Bedoel je hiermee dat we niet veel waard zijn ofzo?



Nee, maar er zijn genoeg mensen - lang niet allemaal gelukkig - die een beetje argwanend naar jongere mensen kijken. Ik heb er zelf ook last van. 
Erg vervelend, maar als je een goed resultaat neerzet zijn ze de volgende keer weer je klant!  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ja soms denken mensen gewoon van ohh nog "maar" 17 , ik denk dat ik al heel wat heb gepresteerd en bezit voor 17 jaar te zijn ! 
en @AjDeboer, dankje voor je toelichting !

----------


## Rolandino

De prijizen gaan gewoon nergens over. Aan een kant zijn ze al te hoog als de belastingdienst er achterkomt dan bepalen hun zelf wel hoeveel je hebt verdient.

Dit soort jongens maken het ons als professioneel bedrijf het wel moeilijk ( wij moeten er de rekeningen van betalen en eten op tafel brengen )

Als deze jongens voor dit geld wit zouden werken houden ze niets over en moet pap en mam geld bijleggen om het draaiende te houden.

Mooie is als er problemen zijn bij een klant met bv stukken ze al duurder uit zijn met het huren van nieuwe spullen ( dan hebben ze ons wel als PRO bedrijf nodig )

Bedoel het  niet verkeerd hoor. maar tis wel de realiteit.

Heb al vaker dit soort jongens uit de brand moeten helpen die mijn klant "afgepakt "hebben omdat ze voordeliger waren wat later dus blijkt duurder met de kosten die ik heb berekend.

Bij mij kan het ook fout gaan maar heb altijd een goede backup.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> De prijizen gaan gewoon nergens over. Aan een kant zijn ze al te hoog als de belastingdienst er achterkomt dan bepalen hun zelf wel hoeveel je hebt verdient.
> 
> Dit soort jongens maken het ons als professioneel bedrijf het wel moeilijk ( wij moeten er de rekeningen van betalen en eten op tafel brengen )
> 
> Als deze jongens voor dit geld wit zouden werken houden ze niets over en moet pap en mam geld bijleggen om het draaiende te houden.
> 
> Mooie is als er problemen zijn bij een klant met bv stukken ze al duurder uit zijn met het huren van nieuwe spullen ( dan hebben ze ons wel als PRO bedrijf nodig )
> 
> Bedoel het niet verkeerd hoor. maar tis wel de realiteit.
> ...



Ik begrijp je voledig. 
Maar zoals ik al zei we zijn bezig ermee om het wit te doen!  :Wink: 
Ik richt een cooperatief venootschap op.
Een CVOA.

Dan sta ik als echt bedrijf genoteerd !  :Smile:

----------


## geenstijl21

> En nog beter nieuws, samen met mijn ouders en nog een zakenman gaan we een cooperatief venootschap oprichten.



_Ooit iets met bedrijfskunde gedaan, correct me if i'm wrong!_

Goed nieuws??? Cooperatieve vennootschappen hebben een vrij slecht imago als je gaat kijken naar het aantal faillissementen. Veel meer juridische verplichtingen en regelgeving dan een eenmanszaak. 

- De combinatie ouders/zakenman en waarschijnlijk veel geld...tjah je moet erg goed van vertrouwen zijn.
- Oprichting is duurder dan een eenmanszaak
- Wordht het een CVBA of CVOA?
- Succes met de algemene vergadering  :Big Grin: 
- Een vast kapitaal van, uit mijn hoofd, 18000 euro's??? 6000 euro's p.p
- Vennoten kunnen makkelijk uittreden.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> _Ooit iets met bedrijfskunde gedaan, correct me if i'm wrong!_
> 
> Goed nieuws??? Cooperatieve vennootschappen hebben een vrij slecht imago als je gaat kijken naar het aantal faillissementen. Veel meer juridische verplichtingen en regelgeving dan een eenmanszaak. 
> 
> - De combinatie ouders/zakenman en waarschijnlijk veel geld...tjah je moet erg goed van vertrouwen zijn.
> - Oprichting is duurder dan een eenmanszaak
> - Wordht het een CVBA of CVOA?
> - Succes met de algemene vergadering 
> - Een vast kapitaal van, uit mijn hoofd, 18000 euro's??? 6000 euro's p.p
> - Vennoten kunnen makkelijk uittreden.



Het is niet dat er veel faillissementen zijn dat het mijne ook direct falliet is he  :Wink: 

Oprichting duurder?
het is een CVOA
En een vast kapitaal is niet eens nodig !
Theoretisch kan je vanaf 1 euro een CVOA oprichten !
En als jullie denken dat het niets word...
Er werken professionele mensen aan mee, een zakenman die zelf een succesvol bedrijf heeft. Mijn ouders die een eenmanszaak hebben. 
Genoeg ervaring om te slagen !

----------


## geenstijl21

> Het is niet dat er veel faillissementen zijn dat het mijne ook direct falliet is he 
> 
> Oprichting duurder?
> het is een CVOA
> En een vast kapitaal is niet eens nodig !
> Theoretisch kan je vanaf 1 euro een CVOA oprichten !
> En als jullie denken dat het niets word...
> Er werken professionele mensen aan mee, een zakenman die zelf een succesvol bedrijf heeft. Mijn ouders die een eenmanszaak hebben. 
> Genoeg ervaring om te slagen !



Akkoord, zat het toch niet helemaal meer goed met de kennis  :Mad:

----------


## laserguy

CVOA voor een 17-jarige en met die prijzen?
Een CVOA betaalt vennootschapsbelasting: da's zowiezo 800 euro per jaar die je kwijt bent.
Je bent verplicht een dubbele boekhouding te voeren: elke euro die je voor je zaak uitgeeft moet je met een tegenboeking kunnen verantwoorden. Dit kun je bijna niet alleen zonder boekhouder. Een goeie boekhouder betaal je tussen de 1000 en 3000 euro per jaar.
En wat krijg je in return: niks: je blijf HOOFDELIJK en ONBEPERKT aansprakelijk!
Begin met een VOF of zoiets en als je echt voldoende winst maakt zodat je genoeg belastingen moet betalen (zeg maar bij een WINST vanaf ong. 30.000 per jaar), dan kun je overschakelen naar een vennootschap.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> CVOA voor een 17-jarige en met die prijzen?
> Een CVOA betaalt vennootschapsbelasting: da's zowiezo 800 euro per jaar die je kwijt bent.
> Je bent verplicht een dubbele boekhouding te voeren: elke euro die je voor je zaak uitgeeft moet je met een tegenboeking kunnen verantwoorden. Dit kun je bijna niet alleen zonder boekhouder. Een goeie boekhouder betaal je tussen de 1000 en 3000 euro per jaar.
> En wat krijg je in return: niks: je blijf HOOFDELIJK en ONBEPERKT aansprakelijk!
> Begin met een VOF of zoiets en als je echt voldoende winst maakt zodat je genoeg belastingen moet betalen (zeg maar bij een WINST vanaf ong. 30.000 per jaar), dan kun je overschakelen naar een vennootschap.



Zoals ik al zei laserguy , zodra de vennootschap er is worden de prijzen aan gepast !?  :Smile:  
Boekhouder heb ik al en we moeten niets of amper een peulschil betalen  :Wink: .

En een VOF wat houd dat dan in?  :Smile:

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Om iedereen is gerust te stellen...
> De prijzen zijn al wat opgeschroeft...
> We willen echt niet onder de marktverziekers genoemd worden.



Hahahaha


Nou, ik wens je heel veel succes met je nieuwe onderneming.

En ik zou maar goed je best blijven doen op school, zodat je een goede baan krijgt om zo deze HOBBY te blijven financieren :Smile: .

----------


## vasco

> Bedoel je hiermee dat we niet veel waard zijn ofzo?



Nee, ik bedoel hiermee niet de waarde van jullie maar in het algemeen wat je op de markt treft. 8 van de 10 "jongens" die dit zwart doen voor deze prijzen kunnen niet de kwaliteit bieden die wordt gevraagd voor een evenement (eventueel zonder er zelf geld bij te leggen). Daarnaast is de rest al aangehaald, wij moeten ook afschrijving, belasting, brood op de plank, etc, hiervan betalen. Door prijzen als jullie vragen krijgen opdrachtgevers een scheef en onrealistisch beeld van de markt.

Ik ken jullie niet en mijn mening moet je dan ook niet zo lezen als jij  dacht.

Iemand haalt hier schooltoneel aan (waarbij ik met dit stukje niet wil discussiëren over de kennis van deze persoon), heel leuk maar dat is echt geen hoge wiskunde. Leuk een compliment maar hoeveel kennis en ervaring had de gever van dit zelfde compliment?

Ik wil deze schooltoneel techneuten wel eens bezig zien met een compleet orkest en 24 zenders tijdens een musical waar collega techneuten lopen, als deze mensen met (verwachte) kennis in het vak hetzelfde zeggen dan ben je goed bezig. Ouders zijn al snel tevreden namelijk en die "pro" moet het dan wel heel erg bont hebben gemaakt waardoor ik twijfel over de kwaliteiten van deze "pro".

----------


## Rolandino

> Zoals ik al zei laserguy , zodra de vennootschap er is worden de prijzen aan gepast !?  
> Boekhouder heb ik al en we moeten niets of amper een peulschil betalen .
> 
> En een VOF wat houd dat dan in?




Mooie vraag voor iemand die al verschillende ervaren mensen aan zijn zij heeft ! 

Deze branche is en blijft een HOBBY je wordt er echt niet rijk van hoor. Je moet blijven investeren lasten worden steeds duurder onmkosten worden duurder maar de prijs moet betaalbaar blijven voor de klant.

JAmer gfenoeg zijn er veel "bedrijven" die bestaan uit een lege BV of anders ........... en het wordt maar allemaal goedgekeurd.

Ben gewoon van mening dat ALS er een regel komt dat men met bedrijfsaktiviteiten onder de bv 10.000 netto omzet per jaar niet als bedrijf mag worden gezien er ineens veel bedrijven stoppen.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> *Mooie vraag voor iemand die al verschillende ervaren mensen aan zijn zij heeft !* 
> 
> Deze branche is en blijft een HOBBY je wordt er echt niet rijk van hoor. Je moet blijven investeren lasten worden steeds duurder onmkosten worden duurder maar de prijs moet betaalbaar blijven voor de klant.
> 
> JAmer gfenoeg zijn er veel "bedrijven" die bestaan uit een lege BV of anders ........... en het wordt maar allemaal goedgekeurd.
> 
> Ben gewoon van mening dat ALS er een regel komt dat men met bedrijfsaktiviteiten onder de bv 10.000 netto omzet per jaar niet als bedrijf mag worden gezien er ineens veel bedrijven stoppen.



Nja weet je ik ga die mensen echt niet wakker maken of storen als zij bezig zijn met hen zaak! 
Ik vraag de nuttige en de nodige dingen.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Om terug ontopic te gaan.

We doen er alles aan om het draaiend en officieel te houden ! Dinsdag is daarom ook een vergadering! ^^ 

Ook aan de nieuwe website wordt gewerkt.

----------


## laserguy

> En een VOF wat houd dat dan in?



Vereniging onder firma. Volledige uitleg-> zie je boekhouder (kost je toch bijna niks?). Die zal dit normaal gezien zeker in detail moeten kennen en kunnen kijken of dit op jullie van toepassing is. Valt hij uit de lucht -> VLUCHTEN!!!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Bedankt voor de uitleg al Laserguy ^^
Ja ik heb hem nog niet gezien, dus ook nog niet de kans gehad om het hem te vragen  :Big Grin:

----------


## tha_dj

> JAmer gfenoeg zijn er veel "bedrijven" die bestaan uit een lege BV of anders ........... en het wordt maar allemaal goedgekeurd.
> 
> Ben gewoon van mening dat ALS er een regel komt dat men met bedrijfsaktiviteiten onder de bv 10.000 netto omzet per jaar niet als bedrijf mag worden gezien er ineens veel bedrijven stoppen.



Ben dat NIET met je eens, verschilt van de aard van het bedrijf !!! Maar zoals hier in Volendam heb je meer last van de zogenaamde freelancers die zich bedrijf noemen ! Het enige wat zei doen is werken voor een ander en op de website van alles en nog wat aanbieden, zonder bedrijfs inboedel ( doorverhuurder ).
Ben van mening dat voor een bedrijf er toch zekers wel minimale bedrijfsmiddelen aanwezig dienen te zijn !

En verders voor copain de luxe !!! KvK heeft antwoord op alle vragen omtrent ondernemings vormen.
Zou daar toch ook eens gaan kijken en conclusies trekken.
Want ondanks je kenissen die de zaakjes lekker voor elkaar hebben, moet je toch zelf de kar trekken van de toko, ook voor de belastingdienst !

----------


## moderator

... Laat de fiscus daar nu net een heel andere omschrijving voor hebben, voor wie/wat zich wel een bedrijf mogen noemen.

Graag on-topic!
bedoel: tis leuk om te lezen dat Rolandino over lege BV's begint, maar het heeft 0,0 met het onderwerp te maken.

Dat er Volendamse bedrijven zijn die handel doen zonder veel eigen materiaal: leuk om te lezen...maar volstrekt NIET het onderwerp van discussie!

Lijkt me dat Copains Deluxe gebaat is bij een on-topic reactie.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ben dat NIET met je eens, verschilt van de aard van het bedrijf !!! Maar zoals hier in Volendam heb je meer last van de zogenaamde freelancers die zich bedrijf noemen ! Het enige wat zei doen is werken voor een ander en op de website van alles en nog wat aanbieden, zonder bedrijfs inboedel ( doorverhuurder ).
> Ben van mening dat voor een bedrijf er toch zekers wel minimale bedrijfsmiddelen aanwezig dienen te zijn !
> 
> En verders voor copain de luxe !!! KvK heeft antwoord op alle vragen omtrent ondernemings vormen.
> Zou daar toch ook eens gaan kijken en conclusies trekken.
> Want ondanks je kenissen die de zaakjes lekker voor elkaar hebben, moet je toch zelf de kar trekken van de toko, ook voor de belastingdienst !



Ja ik weet wel dat ik alles zelf moet doen uiteindelijk. De mensen zijn er alleen om mij te helpen, om alles op poten te zetten. Ik ga ook naar de KvK in België zal het wat anders liggen dan in Nederland maar daarom ga ik ook er naar toe om van alles juiste informatie te hebbenn. En zo dan alles juist te kunnen verwezenlijken! :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Bedankt moderator om de mensen erop te wijzen om ontopic te gaan!

Gisteren moest Copains Deluxe draaien op een fuif ten voordele voor Haïti !

Hier daarom enkele foto's !




Voor het geluid stond er :
-DJM 600 pioneer
-2x Technics platenspeler
-2x MCD 200 JB systems

-2x SRM 450 Mackie
-2x 1801 Subs Mackie
-2x Yamaha stage monitor

----------


## @lex

Tot nu toe heb ik me in deze discussie enigszins op de achtergrond gehouden. Maar dan toch mijn reactie:

Ik zou persoonlijk nooit in zee gaan met een bedrijf met twee jonge jongens die al een deel van hun hoofdelijke aansprakelijkheid hebben afgedekt door de bedrijfsvorm die ze hebben gekozen. Als je dit na tien jaar ondernemen zou doen, kan ik dat al beter begrijpen, maar als je nog geen 18 bent en dergelijke prijzen voor je dienstverlening vraagt dan is mijn reactie dat ik liever twee keer zoveel (of drie of vier keer!) bij de concurrent achterlaat in de wetenschap dat de mensen daar gemotiveerd zijn het project onder alle omstandigheden te laten slagen.

En dat staat nog volledig los van het feit dat het je geloofwaardigheid niet ten goede komt.

@lex

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Tot nu toe heb ik me in deze discussie enigszins op de achtergrond gehouden. Maar dan toch mijn reactie:
> 
> Ik zou persoonlijk nooit in zee gaan met een bedrijf met twee jonge jongens die al een deel van hun hoofdelijke aansprakelijkheid hebben afgedekt door de bedrijfsvorm die ze hebben gekozen. Als je dit na tien jaar ondernemen zou doen, kan ik dat al beter begrijpen, maar als je nog geen 18 bent en dergelijke prijzen voor je dienstverlening vraagt dan is mijn reactie dat ik liever twee keer zoveel (of drie of vier keer!) bij de concurrent achterlaat in de wetenschap dat de mensen daar gemotiveerd zijn het project onder alle omstandigheden te laten slagen.
> 
> En dat staat nog volledig los van het feit dat het je geloofwaardigheid niet ten goede komt.
> 
> @lex



Ik begrijp je wel ergens, maar wat is dan volgens jou de betere vorm om het dan te organiseren?
Wij Copains Deluxe Entertainment zijn ook gemotiveerd om het project onder alle omstandigheden te laten slagen, daar kennen ze ons ook voor. De prijzen zijn misschien wel laag in de oren van de echte pro's dat begrijp ik ook. Maar daar zijn redenenen voor. De prijzen worden ook opgeschroeft naarmate alles in orde komt.

En hoe bedoel je dan dat we niet geloofwaardig overkomen? De mensen waar we mee samenwerken zijn toch altijd zeer tevreden :Smile:

----------


## jans

Ik kan uit ervaring vermelden dat veel klanten in de verenigingensfeer alleen voor een lage prijs gaan en de kwaliteit voor lief nemen als daarvoor betaald moet worden. Vaak omdat er simpelweg te weinig budget beschikbaar is.
Heb hier gisteravond weer een voorbeeld van gezien.

Een deel van "de klanten" zullen vanwege de, overigens terechte, prijs niet aankloppen bij een professioneel bedrijf.

Ik denk niet dat het erg is dat er hobbyisten zijn  die een gat opvullen die door een ondernemer niet te vullen is. Ook hier zal het kaf van het koren worden gescheiden. 

Ik wordt zelfs al benaderd of ik er niet een paar bouwlampen op kan richten want dit is veel goedkoper. Ben er van overtuigd dat er iemand wordt gevonden die de klus gaat klaren. Ik in ieder geval niet. Creditcrisis ??

----------


## Rolandino

Crisis ? Welnee, de mensen willen steeds meer voor minder geld !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ik kan uit ervaring vermelden dat veel klanten in de verenigingensfeer alleen voor een lage prijs gaan en de kwaliteit voor lief nemen als daarvoor betaald moet worden. Vaak omdat er simpelweg te weinig budget beschikbaar is.
> Heb hier gisteravond weer een voorbeeld van gezien.
> 
> Een deel van "de klanten" zullen vanwege de, overigens terechte, prijs niet aankloppen bij een professioneel bedrijf.
> 
> Ik denk niet dat het erg is dat er hobbyisten zijn die een gat opvullen die door een ondernemer niet te vullen is. Ook hier zal het kaf van het koren worden gescheiden. 
> 
> Ik wordt zelfs al benaderd of ik er niet een paar bouwlampen op kan richten want dit is veel goedkoper. Ben er van overtuigd dat er iemand wordt gevonden die de klus gaat klaren. Ik in ieder geval niet. Creditcrisis ??



*Dit vind ik echt een goede post !* 
Er zijn gewoon steeds meer mensen die 'dj zijn' en daarom denkt iedereen dat het zomaar lekker goedkoop kan. Een 16 jarig meisje dacht bijvoorbeeld dat ze voor minder dan 100 euro een zaal kon huren van 250 man en die zaal ook voorzien van Dj's licht & geluid. 
Praktisch gewoon onmogelijk om zo veel te doen voor 100 euro. De mensen beseffen soms gewoon niet wat het uiteindelijk kost. 

Maar om terug ontopic te gaan: hebben jullie de foto's gezien van zaterdagavond? :Smile:

----------


## @lex

> Ik begrijp je wel ergens, maar wat is dan volgens jou de betere vorm om het dan te organiseren?
> Wij Copains Deluxe Entertainment zijn ook gemotiveerd om het project onder alle omstandigheden te laten slagen, daar kennen ze ons ook voor. De prijzen zijn misschien wel laag in de oren van de echte pro's dat begrijp ik ook. Maar daar zijn redenenen voor. De prijzen worden ook opgeschroeft naarmate alles in orde komt.
> 
> En hoe bedoel je dan dat we niet geloofwaardig overkomen? De mensen waar we mee samenwerken zijn toch altijd zeer tevreden



Ik denk dat jullie potentiële opdrachtgevers (in het vervolg PO genoemd) die thuiszijn in ondernemingsvormen zich achter het oor krabben en zich (of jullie) heel erg afvragen waarom je je aansprakelijkheid probeert af te dekken en daarom wellicht voor een ander kiezen, terwijl de PO die daarin niet thuiszijn er ook geen enkele meerwaarde aan zullen hechten.

Analogietje:

Mijn vriendin zou het niet boeien als onze postbode een bv zou hebben voor het deponeren van enveloppen in onze bus, terwijl ik me ernstig zou afvragen waarom hij de enveloppen in onze bus deponeert in de ondernemingsvorm van een bv...

Daarom dus: het komt mi je geloofwaardigheid niet ten goede.

Hoop het niet verder te hoeven toelichten.

Met vriendelijke groet,

@lex

----------


## Copains Deluxe

@lex ik begrijp je wel...
Maar wat is dan de betere manier volgens jou? Want een Bvba of een NV oprichten is ook niet echt de meest voor de hand liggende oplossing denk ik  :Big Grin: !

De PO van ons denken toch niet zo na erover denk ik hoor... 

Ben benieuwd wat je dan beter vind dan een CVAO ? 
Ik ben ook nog niet helemaal thuis in die wereld, alles op zen tijd. 
Maar daarom is het ook leuk als jullie mij hierbij zouden kunnen helpen, jullie zijn het al bezig , is al leuk ! ^^

----------


## laserguy

Je zit naast de kwestie @lex!
De vorm waar zij voor kiezen is absoluut NIET een verzekering tegen aansprakelijkheid. Zoals ik in een eerdere post in dit topic reeds aanhaalde blijf je met een CVAO HOOFDELIJK en ONBEPERKT aansprakelijk.
Je argument slaat dus op niets in deze.

----------


## @lex

Waarom niet gewoon een eenmanszaak. Misschien is een stichting zelfs een leuke optie! Dit lijkt mij de meest goedkope manier die ook geen verkeerde indrukken kan geven. In mijn oren klinkt een stichting al veel beter in de oren dan een vorm waarin aansprakelijkheid afgewend wordt.

Maar wat veruit het beste is, is dit gewoon morgen even bij je accountant neerleggen en hem vragen wat het goedkoopst is. Want er heeft hier al iemand op gewezen dat je met je huidige prijzen de belasting echt niet zal kunnen ophoesten!

@lex

----------


## laserguy

@lex: andermans posts ook eens LEZEN a.u.b.!! De CVOA waar zij voor kiezen wendt de aansprakelijkheid NIET AF!!!

En ik weet niet wat er mis is met een Belgische stichting maar blijkbaar wordt dit in België bijna nooit toegepast (is zeker niet gelijk aan een Nederlandse stichting, die in Nl. superpopulair is). Ik vrees dat bij ons een VZW meer populair is maar tegenwoordig is de VZW-wetgeving in België ook niet meer wat ze vroeger was (omdat er in het verleden te veel van werd geprofiteerd).

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Waarom wij dachten dat een CVAO het beste is was omdat er dan geen vast kapitaal moet zijn.
Later zou nog altijd de kans bestaan dat ik een eenmanszaak opricht, heel mijn familie bestaat uit eenmanszaken en het zelfstandig bloed bezit ik toch tot mijn grote trots !

----------


## @lex

Mijn welgemeende excuses, ik dacht dat we het inmiddels hadden over een CVBA. Ik zal voortaan goed lezen...

@lex

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Bedankt voor je excuses @lex. 
Goed lezen is de boodschap!

Hallo iedereen !
Vrijdag avond de 19de maart moest Copains Deluxe weer draaien op een ton.
Daarvoor brachten we het gevraagde licht en geluid mee!
De organisatoren hadden gekozen voor de "kleine show".
Maar ze wouden nog wat extra, ze kozen dus voor 2 subs erbij en 2 Smartbeams.

De materiaallijst:
*GELUID:*
*-*2x MCD 200 JB Systems
*-*1x Beat 4     JB  Systems
*-*1x Xtrm-1    Synq (platenspeler)

*-*2x NSX Tops 
*-*2x Sub 15 D

*Licht:*
*-*2x Statief
*-*2x I Color 4 (1 op elk statief)
*-*2x Smart Beam 

*Filmpje*
YouTube - Copains Deluxe Entertainment ton !

----------


## Roel K

Ik ben leiding bij een jeugdbeweging en van daaruit verhuren wij licht en geluid. Aangezien het een jeugdvereniging is is dit een vzw, als ik het goed heb. Dus al het geld wat wij verdienen gaat naar onze KLJ. 

Dus hier is een voorbeeld van iemand die een vzw toepast om zijn bezigheden legaal te houden zoals @laserguy als zei.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Iemand nog commentaar of tips over het laatste feestje?  :Smile:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ja, ik moest eigenlijk eventjes goed kijken, maar wat beweegt die gast recht voor je met die blauwe trui toch spastisch.... :Big Grin:  Voor diegene die het gemist hebben. Even door scrollen naar 0.24 zou je willen kijken.

Ik denk persoonlijk dat we wat meer hadden kunnen zien met een stel goede foto's. Zo'n bewegende camera en met al die lichten is toch een beetje gis werk om daar echt antwoord op geven. Hoe zag de drive-in uit vanuit de klant gezien.

Op dit moment lijkt het ook alsof het wat aan de donkere kant is in de hoek van de ruimte.

Het zou wel leuk zijn geweest als hij met een vaste hand een rondje door de zaal deed :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik heb enkele foto's ik zal die vanavond online zetten ! 
En ja die jongen deed wel wat raar  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Hallo iedereen ! 
Hier zijn de foto's van een ton die we 2 weken geleden van licht & geluid moesten voorzien ! 
Excuseer mij voor de weinige foto's.


Overzicht:


Nog een wazige foto  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Hier is ook nog een foto voor een andere opstelling!

----------


## 4AC

Kijk eens aan, je bent al prima op weg als dit zo nu _snel even_ zie.
Ga zo door! Lekker sparen, lekker investeren, lekker uitbreiden.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. denk de volgende keer even wat beter na over de details. Goed afrokken van je 'meubel' en kabels netjes wegwerken doen veel. (al valt dat laatste nog best mee)

----------


## Back on Track

Regel 1!

afrokken....

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Afrokdoek is onderweg ! ^^

----------


## Stoney3K

Tip, als je foto's (en filmpjes) wil maken voor reclame-doeleinden: Doe het tijdens de soundcheck, als er nog geen publiek binnen is en je wel al je licht-setup aan kan gooien. Tijdens het feest heb je altijd van die figuren die na 3 glazen bier op een camera af rennen alsof ze live in de uitzending zitten.  :Big Grin: 

Zet de camera op statief, iets langere sluitertijd geeft mooiere foto's dan flitsen, wat meestal met een rookmachine al helemaal niet werkt.

Dit soort foto'tjes zijn natuurlijk wel leuk om te bewaren, maar je kan je voorstellen dat een klant 'met wat meer geld' (lees, gala, bruiloft of bedrijfsfeestje) het misschien minder aantrekkelijk vindt om foto's van hossende pubers op de website van een leverancier te zien.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ja, vanaf de volgende feesten gaan we ook werken met een professioneel foto toestel ! 
Beter dan zo'n sony klein ding haha  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Morgen gaan we een 10 units flight-case verder afwerken! 
En er komen nieuwe foto's ! 24 april een grote sweet 16 , de week erop een Ton ! 
 Daarna een communiefeest !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ondertussen zijn we al enkele weken verder en Copains Deluxe heeft niet stilgezeten ! 
We hebben ons rack afgewerkt, enkel de wielen nog erop monteren !
Hierbij de nieuwe foto's !

----------


## Mark Vriens

even een vraagje.
ik kan het niet heel goed zien, maar dat dap kabeltje is dat tulp?
Waarom heb je dat als je ook XLR hebt???

----------


## hardstyle

XLR-kabels moet je niet gaan verkr8en op deze manier, probeer deze zo min mogelijk te gebruiken, behalve als dmx-kabel, niet voor andere doeleinden. Je gebruikt hooguit een XLR-kabel als microfoon kabel! :Mad:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Whut?

Waar verkracht hij zijn XLR kabel dan?
Een xlr is heus niet alleen gemaakt om je microfoon op aan te sluiten.
Het rek van Copains Deluxe ziet er gewoon prima uit! Eigenlijk niks op aan te merken.

Wat komt er allemaal in de lade's?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> XLR-kabels moet je niet gaan verkr8en op deze manier, probeer deze zo min mogelijk te gebruiken, behalve als dmx-kabel, niet voor andere doeleinden. Je gebruikt hooguit een XLR-kabel als microfoon kabel!



Van welke planeet kom jij??

Ik gebruik als het kan overal XLR voor, hoef je ook niet zoveel verschillende soorten (extra) mee te nemen.
Ik heb dus WEL altijd voldoende spare XLR kabel bij me, maar vaak maar 1 speakon spare kabel.

Mic - mixer = XLR
mixer - FOH amp = XLR
mixer - monitor (iem of amp) = XLR

Blijft over speaker, tjah dat gaan we maar niet doen met XLR, maar indien speakerkabel tekort, dan verleggen we de amp richting speakers met .... jawel XLR.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Waarom die dap tulp kabeltjes er zijn is voor de volgende reden, ikzelf heb ook nog een stel oudere mixers die nog niet over xlr uitgangen beschikken maar wel over tulp uitgangen, later ga ik ook nog 2 extra inputs voorzien om xlr in te pluggen , de xlr plugjes die er nu in zitten zijn voor de subs, input 2 x en output 2 x. 

Dus ik snap niet echt waarom ik xlr verkracht?  :Big Grin:  
Op mijn actieve basskasten staan enkel xlr's als input en output.  :Smile: 

In de lades zelf zitten wat korte xlr kabels , en ook microfoons, en nodige kabeltjes voor het aansluiten van de dj set himself  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Waarom die dap tulp kabeltjes er zijn is voor de volgende reden, ikzelf heb ook nog een stel oudere mixers die nog niet over xlr uitgangen beschikken maar wel over tulp uitgangen,!



Tip:
maak bij de mixer een connectorpaneeltje waar je vanuit je mixer (tulp) naar XLR gaat, bij voorkeur via een DI (om te balanceren), ook weer minder kans op storing, en die dap kabeltjes zijn Ok als je ze maar niet al te vaak in/uit plugt.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dus dan zou ik net langs de mixer nog een patch paneeltje moeten maken om daar dan naar xlr over te gaan?

Die tulp ingangen zijn gemaakt voor mixers die geen xlr hebben. Het werkt geen storingen dus is het ok voor mij  :Big Grin:  ! 

Mijn mixer Beat 4 van JB heeft xlr uitgangen dus ik kan xlr inputs best ook nog maken naast de tulp inputs ^^

----------


## Whitefarmer

If it works for you, it works!

Het ziet er in ieder geval netjes uit.

Is die opstelling voor de foto?? Het achterdeksel zit er nog op, maar ook de potmeters staan nog dicht.

Het is (als de achterkant toch open MOET) en optie om het paneel aan de achterzijde te maken, kun je er aan de voorkant eventueel nog een lade instoppen (of een kleiner rack gebruiken)

Nog een vraagje, hoe zit dat met je subjes? 2* in en 2*uit? Je gaat van je mixer met tulp naar je amprack, hoe ga je naar de subs? (gebruik je een processor of hoe 'filter' je? Waar haal je de stroom voor je subjes?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Hoe de opstelling nu staat was snel even opgebouwd vandaar dat de potmeters nog dicht staan !  :Big Grin:  
En ik had net het idee om de achterzijde net dicht te laten, dan is het allemaal wat netter dacht ik :P ! 

En de subjes... 
Nu link ik de subs naar de case zelf , in de case gebeurt op dit moment niets, daarom zit er achter het patchpaneel ook weer een xlr , en die xlr gaat dan ook weer naar buiten. De reden waarom dat ik er in- en outputs xlr heb geplaatst is omdat ik later een processorsysteem ,... er nog tussen zou kunnen plaatsen. 
Maar in de subs die ik nu heb zit een processor ingebouwd.
En de subs zijn actief dus die zijn voorzien van powercon, dus het hangt van de locatie af waar ik die powercon inplug! ^^

Ik hoop dat je het een beetje snapt allemaal :P

----------


## Whitefarmer

Volgens mij snap ik het wel, van de mixer met tulp naar de case, in de case naar versterker en XLR-uitgang, en via die XLR uit naar de subs.


Nadeel zo is dat de subs ON-gebalanceerd zijn, ik weet niet of je lange kabels gebruikt :Embarrassment: .

Oplossing is een DI in de case, die er voor zorgt dat het signaal gebalanceerd wordt.
Ook zou je powercon uit erin kunnen maken, en dan met een combi kabel (signaal en power) je subs voeden (scheelt weer een kabel trekken)!
Eventueel ook om je mixer te voeden.

Je wilt de achterkant van de case dichtlaten?? Dan zou ik zorgen voor wat extra ventilatie :Embarrassment: !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ja zo'n combi kabel was ik ook al aan het denken ! ^^
Maar al mijn excuses voor misschien de domme vraag, wat is nu het voordeel als het gebalanceerd is of ongebalanceerd , ik denk dat de subs gebalanceerd zijn want de subs gaan gewoon via xlr alles ! ^^

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ja zo'n combi kabel was ik ook al aan het denken ! ^^
> Maar al mijn excuses voor misschien de domme vraag, wat is nu het voordeel als het gebalanceerd is of ongebalanceerd , ik denk dat de subs gebalanceerd zijn want de subs gaan gewoon via xlr alles ! ^^



Geen domme vraag, je krijgt van mij wel een dom antwoord :Stick Out Tongue: : hier op het forum en web staat er heeel veel over geschreven. :Wink: 

Je subs krijgen nu GEEN gebalanceerd signaal, niet alles is XLR, want je begint bij je mixer met tulp :Embarrassment: .

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik doe het zo , op mijn master 1 hangen mijn subs , die zijn xlr output , dus gebalanceerd..?
en op master 2 hangen de tops , zo kan ik nog wat bijregelen indien nodig en die zijn via tulp kabels ! ^^

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik doe het zo , op mijn master 1 hangen mijn subs , die zijn xlr output , dus gebalanceerd..?
> en op master 2 hangen de tops , zo kan ik nog wat bijregelen indien nodig en die zijn via tulp kabels ! ^^



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Dat had ik niet uit je eerdere posts begrepen  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De subs zijn dus gebalanceerd :P !
Ook ga ik op de achterkant van de kist wat blind paneeltjes zetten en ook een verluchtingspaneel ! 
Want verluchting kan de versterker wel gebruiken  :Big Grin:

----------


## stamgast

Mooi rek! Als je je patchpaneel naar achteren verplaatst ziet het er nog netter uit en is je versterker ook beter bereikbaar. Kleine tip maar ach... ik hou van mooie, nette rekjes.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

We dachten net het patch paneel van voor te steken, omdat het handiger is zo moet daarom de achterkant niet open, en als we de kist openen langs achter kunnen we direct aan de versterker  :Big Grin:  ! 

Iedereen al bedankt voor de comments ^^ !

----------


## Stoney3K

> We dachten net het patch paneel van voor te steken, omdat het handiger is zo moet daarom de achterkant niet open, en als we de kist openen langs achter kunnen we direct aan de versterker  !



Ik ben nu mijn binnenrackjes aan het bouwen, daar maak ik twee patchpanelen: één aan de voorkant voor het dagelijks huis-tuin-en-keuken prikwerk (bv. als ik een rackje 2-weg of front/delay in wil zetten), en aan de achterkant worden alle aansluitingen van de versterkers en processor rechtstreeks naar buiten gevoerd.

Het grote voordeel is dat je bijna nooit meer met een schroevendraaier aan je kistjes hoeft te komen, als je bijvoorbeeld rackjes aan elkaar wil patchen, of de processor buitenspel wil zetten om het rackje als 4-kanaals monitorset te gebruiken.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Hmm ja zo kan ik je wel begrijpen Stoney, voor ons is het net ideaal om zo in te pluggen langs voor, en de achterkant blijft gesloten dan. 

Zo werkt het toch voor ons  !  :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Goedemorgen iedereen , goed nieuws de wielen zijn onder de flight-case gemonteerd , gisteren een scoutsfuif hebben de speakers goed hun werk gedaan ! En vanavond veel foto's van de sweet Sixteen , tot morgen met meer foto's  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Jaja dit weekend was weer zwaar feest ! 

Ik hoor de mensen al aankomen, wat doet dat reclame postertje onder je speaker? 
Wel de meisjes die jarig waren hebben alles opgehangen van die dingen dus vandaar  :Big Grin:  ! 

De opstelling



Wat echt beter moet is volgende keer eens nakijken en verbeteren wat je mede dj heeft verwezenlijkt met de kabels ! Jammer eigenlijk als ik het nu zo zie !  :Frown:  

Tentje buiten !

----------


## Dimi

ik vind het een beetje een vreemde opstelling. Kon je de apparatuur niet wat meer uit de hoek plaatsen en dan je lampen er boven en de speakers er naast?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Neen wegens ruimtegebrek en voor de veiligheid was het niet mogelijk, we hebben het wel overwogen maar toch bleek deze opstelling beter ! ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Hallo iedereen afgelopen weekend weer eens een feest gehad! 
Equipmentlijst!
*Geluid*
*- 1x* Een geluidsset van 2200 watt
*- 2x* Mcd 200 JB systems cd speler
*- 1x* Synq xtrm-1 Platenspeler
*- 1x* Beat 4 Mixer
*Licht*
*- 1x* 4,5 meter truss met 2 wind-up statieven
*- 2x* I color (voor het nodige basislicht)
*- 1x* stroboscoop 1500 watt ( voorzien van een groene filter op aanvraag van de klant)
*- 1x* groene Stealth Laser. 
*- 2x* smartbeam
*- 2x* Par 38 (voor het uitlichten van de DJ)
*- 1x* Stormbird

*We beginnen natuurlijk met het inladen van de wagen !* 


*De opstelling*


_Copains Deluxe !_ (de hoedjes waren op ons hoofd voor de foto :P )


Later zal ik ook nog eens een filmpje online zetten ! 
EDIT:
YouTube - Ton , 18 B-DAY (Niels Croux) by Copains Deluxe

----------


## djspeakertje

Wattage zegt niets, we zien liever gewoon welke kastjes het zijn :Smile: .

Best netjes, ookal is je lichtbrug misschien een ietwat rommelig. Verder lijken de subs een beetje overkill in vergelijking met die kleine topjes, dus misschien een idee om 2 leuke dBTech toppen erbij te kopen en die kleintjes als monitoren te gebruiken/ te verpatsen op MP?

En ik geloof niet dat je zonder mengtafel draait :Big Grin: .



Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Wellicht ook iets doen aan je afrokking. 
Vuilniszakmateriaal met een A4tje met de naam erop is natuurlijk niet bepaald ideaal. 
Als je dus voor een afrokdoek gaat zou ik er direct een logo in laten verwerken. 
Wellicht kun je dat zo doen dat de achterkant volledig zwart is en niet het logo doorschijnt. Dan kun je eventueel de doek gebruiken als je bijv. ingehuurd word door een ander bedrijf.

----------


## dj-wojcik

respect voor je review van de Sub 15 D. Moet je wel een beetje lef bij hebben. :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Wattage zegt niets, we zien liever gewoon welke kastjes het zijn.
> 
> Best netjes, ookal is je lichtbrug misschien een ietwat rommelig. Verder lijken de subs een beetje overkill in vergelijking met die kleine topjes, dus misschien een idee om 2 leuke dBTech toppen erbij te kopen en die kleintjes als monitoren te gebruiken/ te verpatsen op MP?
> 
> En ik geloof niet dat je zonder mengtafel draait.
> 
> Daan



 Equipmentlijst heb ik voor je aangevuld !  :Big Grin:  
En de topjes zijn van NSX , heb ze al heel lang , wordt ook tijd dat die vervangen worden ! 
Zijn 250 watt RMS per stuk en SPL van 103 decibel.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> respect voor je review van de Sub 15 D. Moet je wel een beetje lef bij hebben.



Dankje ! ^^
Hoe bedoel je ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Wellicht ook iets doen aan je afrokking. 
> Vuilniszakmateriaal met een A4tje met de naam erop is natuurlijk niet bepaald ideaal. 
> Als je dus voor een afrokdoek gaat zou ik er direct een logo in laten verwerken. 
> Wellicht kun je dat zo doen dat de achterkant volledig zwart is en niet het logo doorschijnt. Dan kun je eventueel de doek gebruiken als je bijv. ingehuurd word door een ander bedrijf.



De afrokdoek gaat ook komen , dat had ik je trouwens toch al gezegd ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
We gaan later een soort spandoek laten maken met ons logo erop dus dan zullen we dan wel zien  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Didier

Hoe bevallen de dB SUB15d's? Ik was hier altijd zeer tevreden over, maar ben uiteindelijk overgestapt naar de dB DVA S09 subs, die bevallen nog beter!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Hoe bevallen de dB SUB15d's? Ik was hier altijd zeer tevreden over, maar ben uiteindelijk overgestapt naar de dB DVA S09 subs, die bevallen nog beter!



Die subs zijn eingenlijk perfect voor ons ! Als we nieuwe tops van dB gaan halen zullen er ongetwijfeld later nog zeker 2 SUB15d's bijkomen!  :Smile:  
Ze zijn super vind ik !

En ik kan het me voorstellen dat die DVA's je nog beter bevallen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Voor ons liggen ze net buiten het budget. 
Maar aan onze subs hebben we momenteel nog genoeg  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dit weekend hebben we een communiefeest van licht & geluid voorzien !
*Geluid*
*- 1x* Een geluidsset van 2200 watt (2x Sub 15 D dB Technologies, 2 x NSX top)
*- 2x* Mcd 200 JB systems cd speler
*- 1x* Synq xtrm-1 Platenspeler
*- 1x* JB systems Beat 4

*Licht*
*- 1x* 3 meter truss met 2 wind-up statieven
*- 2x* I color (voor het nodige basislicht)
*- 1x* groene Stealth Laser. 
*- 2x* smartbeam
*- 1x* Par 38 (voor het uitlichten van de DJ)
*- 1x* Stormbird
*- 1x* Antari rookmachine

*De opbouw (Maurier)*


*Nogmaals de opbouw(Stef & Maurier)*


*De opstelling*

*Het uitzicht op de zaal!* 


*Maurier aan de discobar !*


*En jawel, live zangtalent !*

----------


## Back on Track

Disco diner???

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De mensen dansen na het eten  :Smile:  Tijdens het eten rustig sfeerlicht en passend geluid !

----------


## djspeakertje

Hmmm, niet echt handig hé? Eerst je (?dure?) DJ setje parkeren, en dan nog vanalles in je truss gaan hangen...

Normaalgesproken bouw je eerst je truss, hang je alles erin en zet je het vast en maak je safety's vast, vervolgens parkeer je je geluid, zodat dat niet in de weg staat voor het licht. (op de foto's sta je over de tafel heengebogen om er bij te kunnen, dat is natuurlijk niet zo handig...)


Verder wel grappig om te zien, alleen ben ik nog steeds geen fan van dat "geluidsset van 2200 Watt"... Ik zie liever gewoon wat je aan gear hebt, dan je wattage. Veel watts is leuk voor mensen die denken dat het harder gaat als je 2500W hebt in plaats van 2000W...



Daan

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Allz dan als jij dat vind :P ! Voor ons is het makelijk zo hoe we opbouwen ! ^^
En over de tafel heen gebogen sta ik toch niet hoor, tegen de tafel is iets heel anders dan echt erover hangen  :Big Grin:  !

Verder als je het topic doorleest zie je wel wat die geluiddset inhoud ^^ 
Db Techonologies , en nsx toppen.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Rook in de truss? Boven de mixer? 
Wat nou als er onverbrande rookvloeistof uit je rookmachine druppelt, bovenop je mixer?

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ik zou sowieso geen rookmachintje in je truss hangen. Wil je het plafond vullen met een beetje rook? Meestal hoor je een rookmachine van onder te laten puffen. Uitzonderingen natuurlijk daar gelaten. En rook is natuurlijk altijd fijn als je aan het eten bent :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik neem aan dat je dat niet gedaan hebt he?

----------


## djspeakertje

> Allz dan als jij dat vind :P ! Voor ons is het makelijk zo hoe we opbouwen ! ^^
> En over de tafel heen gebogen sta ik toch niet hoor, tegen de tafel is iets heel anders dan echt erover hangen  !
> 
> Verder als je het topic doorleest zie je wel wat die geluiddset inhoud ^^ 
> Db Techonologies , en nsx toppen.



 
Hoezo is het zo dan makkelijk voor jullie? En wat die geluidsset inhoud, dat weet ik wel, maar mensen die hier voor het eerst kijken willen dat ook graag snel zien. Als je toch niet gaat updaten, kan je toch gewoon steeds kopieren, dan maakt het aantal tekens ook niet meer uit enz. enz. Gewoon doen, maakt het een stuk leuker om te lezen ook.



Daan

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik zou sowieso geen rookmachintje in je truss hangen. Wil je het plafond vullen met een beetje rook? Meestal hoor je een rookmachine van onder te laten puffen. Uitzonderingen natuurlijk daar gelaten. En rook is natuurlijk altijd fijn als je aan het eten bent Ik neem aan dat je dat niet gedaan hebt he?



 
Nouja, als je zo'n ijsgekoelde (oid?) bak hebt gaat het vanuit je truss naar de grond toe :Big Grin:  Dit lijkt me dan wel eens een vet effect om te zien vanuit een trussje... (als je die rookcontainer erin krijgt, want van doos is hier geen sprake meer :Wink: )



Daan

----------


## mhsounds

> als je die rookcontainer erin krijgt



mwah lukt me wel  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Rook in de truss? Boven de mixer? 
> Wat nou als er onverbrande rookvloeistof uit je rookmachine druppelt, bovenop je mixer?



Ik heb nog nooit last gehad van druppelende vloeistof en sterker nog zo dom ben ik niet dat de output vn de rookmachine recht boven de mixer staat he  :Smile: .
Hij staat voor de mixer dus de mixer staat achter de rookmachine, toch grappig dat iedereen hier het idee niet zo goedkeurd maar de gasten en de maitre ,... Het net wel leuk vinden om de rook eens van boven af te laten komen !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Hoezo is het zo dan makkelijk voor jullie? En wat die geluidsset inhoud, dat weet ik wel, maar mensen die hier voor het eerst kijken willen dat ook graag snel zien. Als je toch niet gaat updaten, kan je toch gewoon steeds kopieren, dan maakt het aantal tekens ook niet meer uit enz. enz. Gewoon doen, maakt het een stuk leuker om te lezen ook.
> 
> 
> 
> Daan



Ik zal erop letten Daan  :Smile:  !
Ik denk dat de posts die ik plaats al mooi getypt zijn ect.  
Op dat van de geluiddset na dan. (Ondertussen aangepast)

----------


## laserguy

> zo dom ben ik niet dat de output vn de rookmachine recht boven de mixer staat he



Je zult maar meemaken dat er dan wat kleine hete vloeistofdruppeltjes op je publiek spuiten... Rookmachines aan de brug: ok, maar VER van het publiek en anders gewoon op de grond. Gevaar moet je niet gaan zoeken.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Je zult maar meemaken dat er dan wat kleine hete vloeistofdruppeltjes op je publiek spuiten... Rookmachines aan de brug: ok, maar VER van het publiek en anders gewoon op de grond. Gevaar moet je niet gaan zoeken.



Jongens denken jullie nu echt dat ik zo dom ben ? :Confused: 
Ik heb het rookmachine'tje al een 3 tal jaren en heb er nog nooit last van gehad? 
En trouwens het publiek staat niet tegen de lichtbrug ofzo he, staat er makelijk 2 meter van af, want de speakers staan ook voor de brug ^^.

Toch al bedankt voor de comments ^^ !

----------


## showband

gewoon voor de discussie:

in dit soort locaties gooi ik een stuk zwart afrok over de truss+kabels.
De kille aluminium look met kabels en haken en klemmen enz harmonieert m.i. niet echt met de stijl van zo een typische bruiloftenzaal.

Gezien de hoeveelheid lampjes zou ik trouwens sowiso T-bars gebruiken, maar die moet je dan wel hebben.

----------


## Whitefarmer

En toch gaat dat rookmonstertje een keer druppeltjes 'spugen'....


...maar als jouw klanten het fantisch vinden, vooral blijven doen  :Frown: .

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> gewoon voor de discussie:
> 
> in dit soort locaties gooi ik een stuk zwart afrok over de truss+kabels.
> De kille aluminium look met kabels en haken en klemmen enz harmonieert m.i. niet echt met de stijl van zo een typische bruiloftenzaal.
> 
> Gezien de hoeveelheid lampjes zou ik trouwens sowiso T-bars gebruiken, maar die moet je dan wel hebben.



Inderdaad zou er een afrok kunnen over de truss, maar de mensen vonden het toch allemaal netjes, dit is een van de betere drive in shows die ze er tot nu toe gezien hadden vertelden ze me  :Cool: .

En T-bars? , dan vind ik het net onordelijker ogen ! Probeer maar eens fatsoenlijk die lampen erop te krijgen allemaal, lukt niet echt goed volgens mij  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> En toch gaat dat rookmonstertje een keer druppeltjes 'spugen'....
> 
> 
> ...maar als jouw klanten het fantisch vinden, vooral blijven doen .



Dan zal het maar eens gaan spuwen , zolang ik er nu op dit moment geen last van heb is het ok !  :Smile:  

Komt toch binnenkort eens een nieuwe rookdoos en dan zal hij zeker niet meer in de truss hangen !

----------


## mhsounds

> Dan zal het maar eens gaan spuwen , zolang ik er nu op dit moment geen last van heb is het ok !



Post je dan ook een foto van je nieuwe tattoo uhhh... brandmerk hier?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Post je dan ook een foto van je nieuwe tattoo uhhh... brandmerk hier?



Ik vind dit toch wel een beetje een belachelijke reactie , gaat iedereen hier nu blijven hameren op dat rookmachine'tje ? Ook maar stom dan  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Ik vind dit toch wel een beetje een belachelijke reactie , gaat iedereen hier nu blijven hameren op dat rookmachine'tje ? Ook maar stom dan



 
Ik snap jou niet helemaal. Heb je wel eens gezien dat er hete vloeistof uit zo'n ding kwam? Ik vaak genoeg, laatst bijvoorbeeld, bij onze musical, een echte rookmachine, geen hazer. Die trok een heel spoor over het toneel (+- 50 cm ver :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )... En nog best veel ook, dat wil je niet over je heen hebben... Dan heb je inderdaad een mooie tattoo op je arm zitten :Wink: .


We kunnen er nu over doorzagen, maar als je het de volgende keer met een opvangbakje doet, of gewoon op de grond, dan heb jij je les geleerd en zeuren wij niet meer :Wink: .



Daan

----------


## Joost van Ens

Opa vertelt uit de oude doos.

Ooit, jaren terug, kocht ik mijn eerste rookmachine. ik was 17 of zo, had in elk geval nog geen rijbewijs en totaal ook nog geen verstand van rigging of zo. Die rookmachine, die het trouwens nog steeds doet en ik nog maar heel af en toe gebruik, koste destijds voor iemand van mijn leeftijd en vermogen en werd best veel verkocht. 

Deze machine had/heeft, nada niks qua veiligheid. Schakelelt gewoon met een afstandsbediening over xlr een stuurspanning die een relais bekrachtigt wat per direct de pomp in werking zet. Ook als het ding ijskoud is.  Gevolg vloeistof minimaal 50 cm voor je machine.

Nu hadden wij het ingenieuze idee om die machine in de ringen van een gymzaal te knopen en omhoog te hijsen. Nu een no go, maar 24 jaar terug?

Mijn collega wil wat rook, er waren gelukkig nog geen klanten, drukt op de knop en ja hoor, machine nog te koud dus i.p.v. 50 cm, 3 meter vloer spekglad. Bij het (direct) opdweilen voelde de boel nog gewoon warm. Toen al direct besloten dat ik nooit meer een rookmahine ging hijsen tenzij dat ding er speciaal voor is gemaakt. 

Ik heb in de loop de jaren een hoop machines gehad, en heb momenteel, behalve dat  inmiddels bijna 25 jaar oude barrel, een antari van een jaar of 8, en een martin 2000  van een jaar of 5 oud. En ondanks dat deze apparaten pas de pomp vrij geven als de boel op temperatuur is, ontdek ik na elke show toch wat vettigheid. Moet er niet aan denken wat er toen had kunnen gebeuren.

Je bent gewaarschuwd. Sloop nu maar direct die ophangbeugels van je apparaat, kom je ook niet meer in de verleiding.

Joost.

----------


## laserguy

Mooi verhaal en goed gezegd, Opa  :Big Grin: 

Het rare is dat die gasten van Copains Deluxe over het algemeen goed bezig zijn en het amateurisme al flink aan het ontgroeien zijn. Maar dat zij dan zo reageren op de opmerking dat een rookmachine in een truss gevaarlijk kan zijn is mij zeer raar.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik begrijp zeer goed de reacties over de rookmachine , dit was ook de eerste en de laatste keer dat ze in de truss zullen hangen jongens  :Wink:  
Na al die verhalen waaronder het leuke opa verhaal  :Big Grin:  , geloof ik jullie echt wel, ik weet dat jullie stuk voor stuk pro's zijn ! Dat accepteer ik ook.
Soms geraak ik wat geiriteerd als 10 man achter elkaar zegt ja die rook machine gaat druppen ,... 
Het spijt me dan ook dat ik soms dan een wat lompe reactie plaats , ikzelf moet ook nog zeer veel leren in dit vak en met jullie hulp lukt dit al aardig ! 
Ik weet dat jullie me erop willen wijzen daarvoor bedank ik jullie ook ! ^^

----------


## Roeltej

Wilde nog even terugkomen op eerst truss omhoog en daarna daaronder, ivm evt naar beneden komen van wat spul, maar je hebt iig nog wel al je cases die eronder staan dicht... dat scheelt weer.

Mocht je foto's ter promotie van je show gebruiken, let even op met die zit'feest' foto's, nu sta je daar met volledige drive-in show op oorlogssterkte met lichteffecten en laser ... terwijl iedereen lekker aan tafel zit (ook nergens staantafels ofzo :/). 
Staat mooier als je vloertje vol dansende mensen plaatst... niet zozeer hier, maar op eigen site ed.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Wilde nog even terugkomen op eerst truss omhoog en daarna daaronder, ivm evt naar beneden komen van wat spul, maar je hebt iig nog wel al je cases die eronder staan dicht... dat scheelt weer.
> 
> Mocht je foto's ter promotie van je show gebruiken, let even op met die zit'feest' foto's, nu sta je daar met volledige drive-in show op oorlogssterkte met lichteffecten en laser ... *terwijl iedereen lekker aan tafel zit (ook nergens staantafels ofzo :/).* 
> Staat mooier als je vloertje vol dansende mensen plaatst... niet zozeer hier, maar op eigen site ed.



Dit was tijdens het eten dat we de foto's genomen hebben , het was goed weer, buiten stonden staantafels met hapjes ect. Dus vraag eerst voor dat je zegt er staan geen tafels ect. En de lichten staan uit op de fotos het enigste wat opstond waren de I colors op 20 % voor wat sfeer.

----------


## stainz

volgens mij bedoelde bovenstaande het niet direct zo als jij het interpreteert, echter als je later op de avond foto's had gemaakt terwijl er gedanst werd en mensen niet meer "aan tafel zaten" maar stonden. Dat geeft een totaal ander sfeerbeeld die ter promotie van een Drive In een stuk beter zijn...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Dit was tijdens het eten dat we de foto's genomen hebben , het was goed weer, buiten stonden staantafels met hapjes ect. Dus vraag eerst voor dat je zegt er staan geen tafels ect. En de lichten staan uit op de fotos het enigste wat opstond waren de I colors op 20 % voor wat sfeer.



Ik vind zelf dat foto's genomen in een zaal met een houten vloer, tafelltjes en iedereen gezellig aan het eten veel mooier zijn dan foto's in een betonnen hok met dansende pubers.

Als je je op gala-klanten richt dan geef je met de eerste soort foto's een heel andere boodschap, namelijk dat je _klasse_ uit wil stralen.

Een set wat meer ingetogen opbouwen, in plaats van alles overal neerzetten alsof je alleen plankgas kan draaien is soms juist een goed plan.

----------


## Roeltej

Idd,
foto's zijn prima voor op een forum, maar ter promotie op je eigen site zou ik ze niet gebruiken bv. (weet niet of dat wel gedaan wordt?)

En staantafel/zittafels is meer probleem van locatie dan drive-in, maar zorgt wel gelijk voor een heel andere sfeer en het sneller op gang/op de vloer komen van je gasten.

Ook altijd wel gezellig draaien als iedereen/de gezellige mensen buiten staan en je binnen voor opa en oma mag draaien omdat ze lekker aan tafel willen zitten, doe je niks aan, maar kan verschil maken tussen het hebben van een leuke en saaie avond als dj.


Stoney3K, je reageerde net voor mij.
Foto's van betonnen hokken vol pubers is ook niks, tenzij dat je doelgroep is, vaak zie je dan ook nog kapotgeflitste foto's, kerels die het stoer vinden hun tong uit te steken/lelijk te kijken(of gewoon zijn)/middelvingers opsteken.
Maar als je uit wil stralen dat je wel degelijk feestjes kan 'bouwen', is een vloer vol gezellig dansende mensen zeker leuker op een foto dan een zitfeest.

Setje zoals het erbij staat is weinig mis mee, mooi compact opgezet, weinig kabels in beeld, alles in cases, tafel netjes afgewerkt.
Maar gebaseerd op de foto's zoals ze geplaatst zijn zouden alleen die iColors voldoende zijn en is de rest zelfs lelijk/onprofessioneel.
Dat er buiten nog een hoop feestvierders staan die later op de avond helemaal losgingen kan ik hier niet uithalen ;p

----------


## Stoney3K

> Stoney3K, je reageerde net voor mij.
> Foto's van betonnen hokken vol pubers is ook niks, tenzij dat je doelgroep is, vaak zie je dan ook nog kapotgeflitste foto's, kerels die het stoer vinden hun tong uit te steken/lelijk te kijken(of gewoon zijn)/middelvingers opsteken.
> Maar als je uit wil stralen dat je wel degelijk feestjes kan 'bouwen', is een vloer vol gezellig dansende mensen zeker leuker op een foto dan een zitfeest.



Het is maar net voor welk publiek je wil draaien. Als je op de meer stijlvolle feesten (gala's, bruiloften, jubileums) wil draaien, dan loont het zich om de set zelf wat meer simpel te houden en sfeer te creëren. Je truss volhangen met alle mogelijke fixtures is dan juist onhandig, je loopt met een hoop te slepen wat je misschien maar 1 of 2 nummers in gaat zetten.

Wil je die 'gala'-uitstraling, dan kun je goed wegkomen met conventioneel licht en 2 scans. Afmaken met bijvoorbeeld uplighting achter de backdrop (een LED-parretje en los gedrapeerd wit doekje doet wonderen!), maar je set moet wel echt professionaliteit uitstralen. Speel voor de grap ook eens met wat video, dat kan alles heel mooi aankleden. Een 32" of 37" flatscreen is tegenwoordig immers ook de kosten niet echt meer.

Wil je de 'Trance Energy'-look, dan kun je je helemaal uitleven als het om trussen, movingheads en enorme geluidssets gaat. Publiek van onder de 25 kickt er al gauw op, en zoiets is zeker leuk op een schoolfeestje of om een keer wat nieuw speelgoed uit te proberen.

Doorgaans mag de eerste groep misschien op het eerste gezicht misschien 'saaie' feestjes hebben, maar ze weten ook dat een DJ wat mag kosten en er dus meer budget is. Bovendien, ik vind zelf de uitstraling van 'theater-pluche' een stuk mooier en een uitdaging om het echt _af_ te maken.

----------


## Roeltej

helemaal mee eens.

Maar als het dan om sfeerfoto's gaat, vooral ter promotie, zie ik liever wat mensen op een dansvloer erbij, dan mensen die aan tafel zitten.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> helemaal mee eens.
> 
> Maar als het dan om sfeerfoto's gaat, vooral ter promotie, zie ik liever wat mensen op een dansvloer erbij, dan mensen die aan tafel zitten.



Bedankt voor je toelichtingen iedereen, de foto waar iedereen zo druk om praat is namelijk NIET bedoeld voor reclame, wij hebben ook wel het verstand om een foto met mensen op de dansvloer te nemen ter promotie :Big Grin: .

Later op de avond werd er wel gedanst, niet zo heel veel maar toch goed feest kunnen vieren. En de lichten ik doe het zo , ik stel een basis set voor wat goed aansluit bij de gelegendheid, en dan kan de klant nog extra's aan vragen, ... dit kost dan natuurlijk meer dan een basis lichtsetje... 

Groeten

----------


## Didier

> En de lichten ik doe het zo , ik stel een basis set voor wat goed aansluit bij de gelegendheid, en dan kan de klant nog extra's aan vragen, ... dit kost dan natuurlijk meer dan een basis lichtsetje...



Dat lijkt een goede optie, maar mijn ervaring is dat de meeste klanten dan toch gaan kiezen voor de basis lichtset... (want dat is goedkoper)
Bovendien weet de klant vaak helemaal niet wat een effect, scan, movinghead of stroboscoop is? Jij bent de expert en kunt je klant dan ook het beste adviseren wat hij/zij nodig heeft?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Dat lijkt een goede optie, maar mijn ervaring is dat de meeste klanten dan toch gaan kiezen voor de basis lichtset... (want dat is goedkoper)
> Bovendien weet de klant vaak helemaal niet wat een effect, scan, movinghead of stroboscoop is? Jij bent de expert en kunt je klant dan ook het beste adviseren wat hij/zij nodig heeft?



Ik heb een kleine catalogus gemaakt waar al de lichteffecten met foto's en links voor filmpjes. Ook staan alle sets hier nog eens mooi afgebeeld,...
Dus deze catalogus geef ik hen mee voordat we effectief overgaan tot de boeking. Later als de effectieve boeking en de afspraken volgen neem ik mijn laptop nog eens mee met allemaal informatie , foto's, filmpje's van lichtinstalaties van de vorige feesten ect ect. 

Enzo kan de klant toch zonder kennis van het licht, kiezen voor de lichtshow die het best bij hem past ! ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Iedereen al bedankt voor de reacties,
Afgelopen zondag kregen we de opdracht om een jog meeting van geluid te voorzien.
Hierbij de eerste foto's...
Mijn uitzicht  :Stick Out Tongue: 


De case!


De joggers doen hun opwarming !


Voor de danser die alleen staat op de tribune hadden we een headset voor de microfoon voorzien , zodat zij live kon praten tegoei met de joggers!

Graag jullie reacties ! ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Niemand Meer reacties ?  :Smile:

----------


## stainz

niet zoveel bijzonders te zien denk ik, is wel gewoon netjes...
Wat vervoer je in de lades van je Amp-rack als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Daar zitten de XLR kabels in voor de subs, en de speakon kabels voor de tops , ook verder nog wat powercon ,...
Bekabeling dus  :Big Grin:  ! 

Bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## Mark Vriens

wat doe je nou eigenlijk met die XLR aansluiting op je rack? Zo te zien niets, want bij een andere foto was dat ook al het geval. Je sluit volgens mij alles aan op tulp, nietwaar?

----------


## djspeakertje

En waarom een 2HE connectorpaneel? Omdat dat mooier past met de lades? Persoonlijk zou ik een 1HE connectorpaneel pakken, en een blindplaatje erboven/onder. (en ja, die bestaan, www.penn-elcom.com heeft ze met 8, 12 of 16 D size gaten op 1 HE)


Daan

----------


## Stoney3K

Meest logische verklaring: Hij heeft het amp-rack compleet van iemand anders overgekocht. Of hij vond 2 rijen met connectors overzichtelijker en de rack-space was niet te krap.

Extra XLR op je rack is nooit verkeerd, bijvoorbeeld voor als je een keer van een live-tafel (XLR out) in wil prikken zonder met verloopjes te hoeven klooien. En op een rack van honderden euro's zijn die twee connectors de kosten niet.

Als je opgelet hebt: Er zit ook een XLR through op het rackje. Je zou het rack in noodsituaties dus in kunnen zetten als overengineered tulp-XLR (en vice versa) verloopje.  :Big Grin:

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Ik ben eigenlijk wel benieuwd waarom er niet even de moeite wordt genomen om de tulpkabels te vervangen door een mooie set gebalanceerde XLR-en (al dan niet met 2 Di's bij de mixert).

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Haha de mensen die hier zo kunnen gissen ! 
De subs zijn nu xlr aangesloten en die gaan gewoon rechtstreeks vanuit de mixer naar de subs.
En waarom dan die xlr in en uitgangen op het panneel, omdat ik later als ik van de kist een effect rekje maak die er al zitten , en ook als er een speaker management systeem komt dat die xlr's er al zijn...

En neen het is niet overgekocht kant en klaar van iemand, alles heb ik zelf gemaakt en gesoldeerd. 
De case zelf heb ik zo gekocht, de wielen en alles wat erin moet van plugjes , lades,... is allemaal zelf gekozen en geinstaleert.

Later wil ik hier graag een effect rackje van maken voor ook onder andere pa te doen.
Want de versterker gaat er toch uit als ik actieve tops heb.
En waarom een 2 unit plug paneel , dat is omdat ik de plaats had en het is overzichtelijker vind ik ! ^^

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> De subs zijn nu xlr aangesloten en die gaan gewoon rechtstreeks vanuit de mixer naar de subs.



Is het dan niet netter om met XLR vanuit je mixer naar je versterkerrack te gaan, en van daaruit door te lussen naar je subs? Op die manier heb je mooi alles gebalanceerd aangesloten.

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Eigenlijk doe ik het nu voornamelijk zo , op master 2 rca uitgangen hangen de tops , en op master 1 daar zijn xlr uitgangen voorzien , die gaan rechtstreeks naar de subs.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

Zucht...
Ik vraag al meerdere keren naar de reden* waarom* je iets doet, en jij zegt alleen maar: "Ja, zo doe ik het."
Dan zal het antwoord bij de 3de keer niet anders zijn, toch?
Even provoceren dan maar:

*VERSTERKERS AANSLUITEN MET TULP IS VOOR PRUTSERS!*

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Waarom het rca is is omdat mijn versterker geen xlr ingangen heeft, en daarom was een rca ingang maken makelijker.
Als rca voor prutsters is... Dan is het dan zo?
Nu is het nog oké voor mij tot de actieve tops er zijn.
Passief doorlussen met actief is niet echt mogelijk volgens mij, of toch wel?

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Passief doorlussen met actief is niet echt mogelijk volgens mij, of toch wel?



Natuurlijk kan dat, waarom denk je van niet?
Natuurlijk heeft dat alleen zin als je versterker ook XLR in heeft. Ik ben wel verbaasd dat je versterker enkel RCA-ingangen heeft.
Wat is dat dan voor iets? Klinkt als HiFi...

Ik kan mijn stelling nu wel aanpassen:

*VERSTERKERS MET TULP-INGANGEN ZIJN VOOR PRUTSERS!*  :Big Grin: 

Groet, Rob.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Deze versterker heb ik nu ook echt al heel lang en toen waren er nog niet standaard op de versterker xlr uitgangen , vandaar dat we ook gaan overstappen op actieve speakers...

En het klinkt goed hoor !  :Wink:

----------


## laserguy

RCA kan best gebruikt worden voor een dj met een mixertje naar een versterker... de kans dat je op zo een korte kabellengte problemen krijgt is ook met RCA klein. Natuurlijk is RCA beter maar niet overdrijven hé.
Trouwens, een AX-400 heeft wel degelijk XLR-inputs.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik weet toch wel dat mijn versterker geen xlr outputs heeft...
Er is later een update voor deze versterker gekomen en daar zaten wel xlr uitgangen op.
Een zogenaamde MK2 van de mijne...

----------


## Stoney3K

> Natuurlijk kan dat, waarom denk je van niet?
> Natuurlijk heeft dat alleen zin als je versterker ook XLR in heeft. Ik ben wel verbaasd dat je versterker enkel RCA-ingangen heeft.
> Wat is dat dan voor iets? Klinkt als HiFi...



'geen XLR' hoeft toch ook niet per sé gelijk 'tulp' te betekenen?

Ik heb menig Crest onder handen gehad die het signaal zelfs met 3 schroefterminals naar binnen wilde hebben.

En de reden waarom hij de subs op master 1 en de toppen op master 2 wil hebben kan ik ook wel raden: Op de meeste mixers kun je die onafhankelijk regelen. Dus als ie wat 'meer bas' wil hebben is dat makkelijk geregeld door gewoon master 1 even wat verder open te gooien.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> 'geen XLR' hoeft toch ook niet per sé gelijk 'tulp' te betekenen?



in dit geval blijkbaar wel:




> Waarom het rca is is omdat mijn versterker geen xlr ingangen heeft, en  daarom was een rca ingang maken makelijker.



Groet, Rob.

----------


## DMiXed

Je had eigenlijk beter gewoon XLR in en outs moeten monteren en solderen in je patchstripje, en dan gewoon een tulpkabeltje aan de connector solderen voor je amp. Je bent even lang bezig, kost je evenveel moeite, maar, je bent wel voorbereid op de toekomst. als jij ooit een nieuwe amp in je rack gooit, of er een speaker management system in wil zetten, what ever, hoef je je tulpjes niet meer te vervangen voor xlr connectors... dus... had je beter bij na kunnen denken, want dat 'verloopje' is even makkelijk te maken als je tulp aansluiting  :Wink: 

@stoney3K zou die daar zo diep over nagedacht hebben? niets tegen je Copains, maar denk dat dit eerder gebruiksgemak was? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Copains Deluxe

er zijn al xlr in en uitgangen aanwezig die kunnen dienen voor een speaker management systeem...
En ik heb wel degelijk nagedacht over wat ik juist zou gaan nemen in men patch paneel, het is gewoon rca geworden omdat men versterker geen xlr outputs heeft , waarom zou ik dan xlr pluggen maken die naar men versterker gaan , al heeft hij dat niet? Beetje onzinnig denk ik dan ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## koentjes

omdat je de xlr doorlus niet aan de versterker hangt, maar aan de xlr inputs, dus je verbind je male en female chassidelen gewoon aan elkaar met een draadbruggetje... et voila

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Hoe bedoel je dan juist? 
Jullie kunnen nu allemaal zeggen er moet xlr komen voor het geluid maar dat komt er niet tot dat er actieve speakers zijn , dan is het zowiezo xlr !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

zoek maar eens op gebalanceerd  / ongebalanceerd ....

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik weet wel wat gebalanceerd is en wat ongebalanceerd is hoor, maar ik bedoel waarom wilt iedereen maar dat ik dat nu zou veranderen als ik binnenkort actieve speakers heb en toch xlr alles is dan? 
Zoveel verschil gaat  het niet maken he... op die 1 meter kabel...

----------


## Gast1401081

het is jouw brom, niet de mijne...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Maar hij bromt toch helemaal niet ?

----------


## BJD

Als je het netjes had gedaan dan had je 2 passieve DI's gepakt en de ingang daarvan op de ingang v.d. versterker aangesloten. 
Vervolgens de uitgang van de DI naar een XLR female contact op een paneel. 
Je gebruikt de DI dan "verkeerd om" maar het werkt prima om van een gebalanceerd een ongebalanceerd signaal te maken.
Zodoende is het niet erg als je amprack (zoals op de foto's) niet direct naast je mixer staat.

Wat ik mij verder afvraag: Je hebt je hele rack dichtzitten met panelen en lades. 
Ik ga er van uit dat je amp koude lucht aanzuigt van voren en warme lucht aan de achterkant er uit gooit. 
In dat geval ben ik erg benieuwd wat je met die warme lucht doet?
Zit er een kabouter in een v.d. lades die elke paar minuten je achterklep even opendoet?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De achterklep gaat er ook vanaf als alles lang aan moet staan ! ^^ 
Maar ik wil graag het verhaal over xlr en rca afsluiten omdat er toch binnen enkele maanden xlr komt te staan door de actieve speakers !

----------


## laserguy

> Als je het netjes had gedaan dan had je 2 passieve DI's gepakt en de ingang daarvan op de ingang v.d. versterker aangesloten. 
> Vervolgens de uitgang van de DI naar een XLR female contact op een paneel.



Mensen, nogmaals: voor een simpele dj-setup met een kort kabeltje naar het versterkerrack is dat toch gewoon overkill. Daarenboven is nog eens de kans groot dat enkel de versterker een netsnoer met aarding heeft dus voor aardlussen moet je ook al niet bang zijn dan.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dus bij deze is het verhaal afgelopen haha  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De laatste dagen heb ik de hele lichtsetup een plaats terug gegeven in de *FEESTkelder!*
En dit is er van gekomen ! 

De booth "by day"
deze wordt ook eens onderhande genomen binnekort(verf)



overzichtje 



Lichtsturing



Booth "by night"



De echte setup ! 



Beetje lampjes aansluiten op een dimmer geeft een oogverblindend effect ! 8-) 


En voor de liefhebbers ook *BEWEGEND BEELD !* 
YouTube - New Light Show

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Zoals Beloofd de nieuwe foto's van een trouwfeest !
De opstelling...
Helaas wegens plaatsgebrek omdat het buffet langs mij op stond gesteld waren we verplicht van de maître om de subs op elkaar te plaatsen samen met een top en onder de dj booth (achter het doek dus) nog een top neer te zetten...
Ondanks deze geluidsopstelling was er geen nadeel voor het publiek ! ^^
(je ziet  nu dat het doek nog niet recht getrokken was , jammer voor de foto. Maar dit werd wel gedaan na de foto)

(tijdens de afbraak genomen ondertussen even achter het doek bezig geweest met kabels weghalen vandaar dat het doek niet recht hangt !! )

----------


## Stoney3K

Een top achter de DJ-booth plaatsen heeft weinig bijdrage over voor de rest van het publiek. Een sub heeft bijna geen richting, dus die kun je ongestraft backstage parkeren, maar een top is redelijk gevoelig als het om spreiding gaat en reflecteert eerder tegen muren, apparatuur en je mooie DJ-booth. Je had die top onder je booth dus net zo goed uit kunnen laten of naar jezelf kunnen mikken als monitor.

De mooiste optie zou natuurlijk geweest zijn om de PA gewoon uit de hoek te halen en haaks op je meubel te zetten, als daar plek voor was in de zaal. Je geluidssysteem hoeft namelijk niet L/R van je DJ-booth te staan, zolang het voor het publiek maar hoorbaar geluid oplevert.

Het setje ziet er zelf prima uit, maar het geeft nu de indruk alsof je druk Tetris hebt lopen spelen en alle gear in de hoek hebt gepuzzeld.

De lichtshow in de feestkelder ben ik wel van onder de indruk. Lekker creatief neergezet (is dat een semi-permanente installatie voor de set als ie niet on-the-road is?) en duidelijk een fuifzaal-uitstraling.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik had ook achter de dj booth de top meer op mij gericht , zo dat het geluid eigenlijk omhoogspeelde , dus richting mij en plafond , zo had het publiek toch nog baat bij die speaker , maar opzich was het niet zo'n grote zaal dus het klonk best nog goed ! 

Verder helaas dat ik gewoon niet meer ruimte kreeg want normaal is het echt niet zo tetris spelen :P !

En de feestkelder hangt inderaad alles wat niet mee on the road gaat , 
Bedankt al voor je reactie ! ^^

----------


## daveyb

Ik zie jammer genoeg wel veel JB system staan, dat is jammer ondanks dat alles netjes er uit ziet verder.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Persoonlijk denk ik dan , wat is er nu slecht aan JB systems... , CD spelers en mixer worden vervangen , ik heb pas een dure aankoop gedaan ( Traktor Pro) 
....
Dankje voor je reactie !

----------


## Ciaozdellacasa

> Ik zie jammer genoeg wel veel JB system staan, dat is jammer ondanks dat alles netjes er uit ziet verder.



Ik vind het echt een hele erge shame dat jij je hier meteen bij neerlegt. jb systems maakt prijs/kwaliteit gezien voor simpele drive inn beginners topspullen.
helemaal de cd-200 zoals deze jongens hebben zijn echt waar voor hun geld, het werken met showtec,martin & robe is niet weggelegd voor dit kaliber. daarnaast ben ik benieuwd wat voor spul jij hen aanraadt.

----------


## laserguy

Ja, klopt. JB is niet meer "JB". Zij hebben ondertussen ook verschillende kwaliteiten onder dezelfde vlag. Een Beat6 is bijvoorbeeld niet te vergelijken met een ME-2 wat betreft kwaliteit van faders e.d.
En als het inderdaad om een CD200 gaat: heel goede machine! En dan wil ik het nog niet eens over de prijs hebben...

----------


## Gast1401081

> het werken met showtec,martin & robe is niet weggelegd voor dit kaliber.....



goeie genade.,... in één adem nog wel..

----------


## Ciaozdellacasa

> goeie genade.,... in één adem nog wel..



heb ik stiekem op geoefend. haha. ga me vanaf nu maar actief op forum begeven. maar ben jij het hier niet mee eens dan?

----------


## mhsounds

Showtec maakt 2 leuke dingen, de sunstrips en de sterrendoeken voor de rest lekker laten staan!

Robe en Martín zijn vele malen beter... vandaar knap dat het je in 1 adem lukt!

Showtec staat hier thuis ook van wat oude vergane drivein  activiteiten...

ON TOPIC

Bij het bruiloftje, maak volgende keer je backdrop vast aan de bovenste buis van de truss, 
dan zie je de kabels ook minder en persoonlijk vind ik het ook mooier!

----------


## Roelande

> Showtec maakt 2 leuke dingen, de sunstrips en de sterrendoeken voor de rest lekker laten staan!



Hun stroomverdelers en breakouts zijn anders ook nog wel ok, die kom je toch overal op elk evenement en bij gelijk welk bedrijf tegen.

----------


## mhsounds

Breakouts kom ik zelf weinig tegen, stroom wel, maar toch wil ik het liever niet.
Stroom wil ik echt op kunnen vertrouwen net als mijn lichttafel, dat moet gewoon goed zijn!

----------


## Ciaozdellacasa

Ja okee, showtec heeft power die betrouwbaar is.(in mijn ogen) en ook goede floodlights. plus het bovengenoemde. En omdat het vroegah een veelgebruikt merk was, mocht hij van mij wel in het rijtje.

----------


## daveyb

> Ik vind het echt een hele erge shame dat jij je hier meteen bij neerlegt. jb systems maakt prijs/kwaliteit gezien voor simpele drive inn beginners topspullen.
> helemaal de cd-200 zoals deze jongens hebben zijn echt waar voor hun geld, het werken met showtec,martin & robe is niet weggelegd voor dit kaliber. daarnaast ben ik benieuwd wat voor spul jij hen aanraadt.



Ben eerlijk JB System is niet te vergelijken met Dateq. En als jij kijkt naar wat daar tegenwoordig voor gevraagt wordt op internet, kun je net zo goed een dateq kopen.

----------


## Ciaozdellacasa

> Ben eerlijk JB System is niet te vergelijken met Dateq. En als jij kijkt naar wat daar tegenwoordig voor gevraagt wordt op internet, kun je net zo goed een dateq kopen.



Dateq is eigenlijk een beetje het verhaal van showpech. het werd veel gebruikt. is een leuke degelijke kast. maar als opstartende drive inn show kan je beter voor het geld krijgen..

----------


## goldsound

Ik denk dat je Dateq echt wel op een hoger niveau kan plaatsen als, het door jou genoemde, showpech verhaal.

----------


## laserguy

> Ik denk dat je Dateq echt wel op een hoger niveau kan plaatsen als, het door jou genoemde, showpech verhaal.



Ik ben daar zelfs staalhard zeker van!!

----------


## daveyb

> Ik denk dat je Dateq echt wel op een hoger niveau kan plaatsen als, het door jou genoemde, showpech verhaal.



Je hebt Dateq mixertjes 2e hands voor 200 tot 300 euro al, als je goed rondkijkt.. Kwaliteit blijft kwaliteit. 

JB system kost gemiddeld ook dat nieuw, dus of elk jaar 1 nieuwe mixer of 10 jaar met de zelfde die goed blijft.

----------


## mhsounds

Wij hebben ook een Dateq in de club (tussen dj set en amps) , erg fan van, beter als zo'n pioneer mixer...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, we hebben een 19 inch mixer die het al een 9 jaar doet en jawel het is een JB systems mixer, ook hebben we nog een 4 kanaals mixer al 2 jaar en die werkt ook nog perfect! Onze voorkeur gaat nu naar nieuwe CD spelers , daarna een nieuwe mixer hoogstwaarschijnlijk een Xone 4D (Allen & Heath)

----------


## Ciaozdellacasa

Meningen zijn altijd verdeeld, vind ik ook mooi aan dit wereldje van audiofielen en lichtaddicts. xone 4d is echt een bakbeest joh. haha.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

*GOED NIEUWS !*

De website is online ! 
www.copainsdeluxe.be

Natuurlijk is deze nog in aanbouw dus daarmee dat er veel under contstruction staat.
Updates volgen zo snel mogelijk !

----------


## ajdeboer

Copains,

Als je site nog niet volledig is, niet online zetten.
Er is niets zo ergerlijk als een site waar overal 'under construction' staat. 

Tip: Zet alleen de 'home' pagina online en werk dan eerst alle teksten uit voordat alle andere pagina's voor het 'publiek' zichtbaar worden.  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Ben het eens met hierboven.

Het ziet er verder aardig uit, maar vervang de foto van die die hifi-pruttel aub voor iets wat meer in het vakgebied past.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Teksten zijn gemaakt en worden een van deze dagen online geplaatst... 
En die studio monitoren passen wel voor ons , muziek, producen , ook iets waar wij mee bezig zijn !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

En we zijn weer op pad geweest ! 
Deze keer voor een videoclip op te nemen , na wat problemen met de politie ( die wou ons niet de toelating geven om de stad in te rijden met de auto) Toch maar kunnen beginnen met de opbouw ! 
Voor we vertrekken ! 


Wat er uiteindelijk van geworden is !  (we kunnen allemaal gaan zeggen van ej die kabels , maar we hebben niet de tijd gehad om alles optijd klaar te hebben, na de grote vertraging van de politie) 
En voor die paar kabels gaan we geen 300 man laten wachten !  :Big Grin: 

Zal zodadelijk ook een 360 filmpje posten  :Smile: 
EDIT: YouTube - X-MOS HKJ 2010 , Demerstraat Hasselt
Ik krijg ook de beelden van de video clip deze zal ik dan ook posten !

----------


## Roeltej

Het is me niet echt duidelijk waarom jullie onder een partytent staan in een verder lege winkelstraat... De mensen die langslopen weten ook niet hoe snel ze verder moeten ??

Maak je site ook eens af, 3 maanden de tijd om 5 pagina's vol te zetten met tekst en er staat nog steeds niks, gaat je zo geen klanten opleveren...

----------


## djspeakertje

En stack je speakers eens anders: sub->kistje->top, dan heb je een iets veiligere setup, en ietsjepietsje meer laag. Verder staan je toppen nu vol tegen de rand van die tent aan te blazen, blijft er weinig hoog over... Verder erg slordig allemaal, persoonlijk zou ik snel verder lopen...

Wat hoort er eigenlijk in die kistjes waar je subs op staan? Toch niet je subs? Dat zou heel jammer zijn van je geld... Wieltjes deronder en niet moeilijk doen, die dingen gaan niet zomaar kapot!


Daan

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> die dingen gaan niet zomaar kapot!



Dat doen ze dus wel.. Lak van de dB subjes is verre van geweldig.  :Wink:

----------


## tha_dj

Snap alleen niet waarom er geen rubbermat over de kabels ligt ???
Zoveel vertraging zal je door de plizie niet opgelopen hebben, dat je dit niet binnen een klein half uurtje, drie kwartiertjes werkend hebt en netjes afgewerkt !
Zo struikelt er nog iemand over.

Maar kon je niet gewoon vanaf de tent de muziek in de rondte krijgen en 2 toppen naar buiten richten ?

Vindt de setup een beetje raar, met de speakers alle 4 naar het midden van een winkelstraat van hooguit 8 meter breed. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hardstyle

Heb je geen problemen gehad met het hoog, omdat dit deels tegen de bovenkant van de tent staat aan te blazen.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dit stond, niet tegen de bovenkant van de tent te blazen, we hadden verder nog 2 andere speakers !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Snap alleen niet waarom er geen rubbermat over de kabels ligt ???
> Zoveel vertraging zal je door de plizie niet opgelopen hebben, dat je dit niet binnen een klein half uurtje, drie kwartiertjes werkend hebt en netjes afgewerkt !
> Zo struikelt er nog iemand over.
> 
> Maar kon je niet gewoon vanaf de tent de muziek in de rondte krijgen en 2 toppen naar buiten richten ?
> 
> Vindt de setup een beetje raar, met de speakers alle 4 naar het midden van een winkelstraat van hooguit 8 meter breed.



Jij weet niet wat de bedoeling was dus iemand direct afkraken is niet bepaald een goed plan !  :Wink:  
De speakers stonden allemaal naar het midden gericht omdat daar de act werd opgenomen met heel de school ! 

We hebben 45 min vertraging opgelopen wegens het politie verhaal...

En we hebben de kabels gespannen en vast geplakt , geen last gehad van vallende of struikelende mensen...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Het is me niet echt duidelijk waarom jullie onder een partytent staan in een verder lege winkelstraat... De mensen die langslopen weten ook niet hoe snel ze verder moeten ??
> 
> Maak je site ook eens af, 3 maanden de tijd om 5 pagina's vol te zetten met tekst en er staat nog steeds niks, gaat je zo geen klanten opleveren...



 
Klagen kunnen ze allemaal hier , dit was een filmpje voor dat de act werd opgenomen, en de winkelstraat was niet bepaald leeg toen het werd opgenomen, je kon er over de koppen lopen, ik laat jullie de afgewerkte beeldmaterialen wel eens zien als ik over deze beschik.

En dat de site niet af geraakt ligt aan het feit dat ik ook nog veel werk heb met studeren, en mijn webmaster heeft ook nog zijn andere projecten lopen , zij doet dit voor mij gratis, dus ik geef hem ook de tijd om eerst zijn andere werken af te maken , deze vakantie gaat er een mega update volgen !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> En stack je speakers eens anders: sub->kistje->top, dan heb je een iets veiligere setup, en ietsjepietsje meer laag. Verder staan je toppen nu vol tegen de rand van die tent aan te blazen, blijft er weinig hoog over... Verder erg slordig allemaal, persoonlijk zou ik snel verder lopen...
> 
> Wat hoort er eigenlijk in die kistjes waar je subs op staan? Toch niet je subs? Dat zou heel jammer zijn van je geld... Wieltjes deronder en niet moeilijk doen, die dingen gaan niet zomaar kapot!
> 
> 
> Daan



We hebben toch alleen maar positieve reacties gekregen van voorbijgangers !  :Wink:  
Zoals ik al zei , er werd een videoclip opgenomen, we waren net klaar alles was werkend , de subs hebben ook hun laag nog extra gekregen deze stonden nog niet voledig open gedraaid...
Jullie waren niet daar dus op een momentopname van 12 seconden moet je niet zo maar gaan beoordelen...

En wat er in die kisten zit? 
Jawel mijn subs , ze hebben me klauwen geld gekost de subs , en daarom heb ik 2 de hands deze kistjes kunnen op de kop tikken ! 
Ideaal zijn ze voor mij !!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ook heb ik nog foto's  van het laatste verjaardagsfeest waar Copains Deluxe voor het nodige licht & Geluid zorgde ! 
(Het was de 18de verjaardag van mijn mentaal gehandicapt neefje) 
De opbouw!

De jarige Himself !


Hijzelf en ik vonden het een geweldige avond !

----------


## Roeltej

> Klagen kunnen ze allemaal hier , dit was een filmpje voor dat de act werd opgenomen, en de winkelstraat was niet bepaald leeg toen het werd opgenomen, je kon er over de koppen lopen, ik laat jullie de afgewerkte beeldmaterialen wel eens zien als ik over deze beschik.
> 
> En dat de site niet af geraakt ligt aan het feit dat ik ook nog veel werk heb met studeren, en mijn webmaster heeft ook nog zijn andere projecten lopen , zij doet dit voor mij gratis, dus ik geef hem ook de tijd om eerst zijn andere werken af te maken , deze vakantie gaat er een mega update volgen !



Klagen is wel een groot woord.... het filmpje is gewoon niet duidelijk... nu zie je jullie onder een partytent staan, mensen die voorbij lopen en nog enkele speakers meer... maar het hoe en waarom is niet bepaald duidelijk.

Subs is kist snap ik wel, wij hebben er ook een in kist ... en de andere hebben we zeilen voor laten maken, omdat de kisten te groot zijn voor de aanhanger (maar hebben ze wel...)

Dat je de subs ook op die kisten plaatst en niet op de grond snap ik ook wel met al die drab daar, ik zie iig nog wat sneeuw liggen... als je beetje zuinig aan doet met je materiaal zet je daar niet zomaar je subje in en niemand die zich daar verder druk om maakt.


Ik zit verder een beetje in de websitetoestanden... vandaar de opmerking daarover, zet niet gevulde pagina's nog niet online of ga een avondje tikken en zet er wat info op... zeker als je als doel hebt klanten te trekken met je site.

----------


## SPS

> Jij weet niet wat de bedoeling was dus iemand direct afkraken is niet bepaald een goed plan !  
> De speakers stonden allemaal naar het midden gericht omdat daar de act werd opgenomen met heel de school ! 
> 
> We hebben 45 min vertraging opgelopen wegens het politie verhaal...
> 
> En we hebben de kabels gespannen en vast geplakt , geen last gehad van vallende of struikelende mensen...



Hoe lag die kabel dan vastgeplakt die dwars over straat ligt?????? Een natte straat nog wel.
En het is een beslist slechte woordkeuze om te zeggen dat JULLIE geen LAST hebben gehad van vallende / struikelende mensen.
Als er iemand gevallen was, dan had diegene er het meeste last van gehad lijkt mij. Jullie hebben gewoon geluk gehad dat er niemand struikelde.

Ik houd mijn hart vast als jullie nog eens iets gaan doen in de hoogte.
Zeg je dan ook doodleuk dat" er toch niks naar beneden is gelazerd"??

Get serious man! Je moet altijd de juiste voorzorgmaatregelen nemen.
Zeker als je midden het publiek werkt.

Paul.

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Vaak als ik de pagina`s van Compains Delux lees krijg ik altijd het gevoel. Dat het hem niks uit maakt kwa veiligheidsmaatregelen en degelijke. Als er tips worden gegeven is het toch niet goed, beetje jammer maar ja. :Frown:

----------


## dj-wojcik

SPS, het klopt wat je zegt wat betreft het gebruik van een rubberen mat over de kabels. Maar dat speakers op de kistjes staan zou ik geen probleem vinden. Simpelweg omdat het hier niet gaat om de kwaliteit maar om kwantiteit. Of ik mijn subjes zo in de sneeuw zou zetten?..... 

Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zal op de opnamen, waarvoor de set stond, toch beter geluid ondergezet worden?

@ DJ FR
Beetje raar wat je nu gaat doen. Ga je nu aan de hand van de teksten op de website beoordelen of deze jongens veilig kunnen werken. Oke, ze hebben niks vermeld op de website over veiligheid binnen hun hobby-bedrijfje. Maar dat kan ik van jou ook niet zeggen. Met een incomplete website vol met taalfouten en ook geen woord geroerd over veiligheid.... dus wat is je punt?

Probeer die jongen nou niet af te zeiken op 1 bepaalt punt. Vertel wat beter kan, wat je bevindingen zijn. En dan is het zijn beurt om te kijken wat hij daar mee gaat doen.

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

[LEFT]@ DJ Wojcik
Ik weet niet of jij er bij was. Ik heb namelijk even rond gekeken omdat mijn neefje er moest zijn. Veiligheid staat bij mij hoog in het vaandel. Omdat de klant en collega`s dan op je kunnen rekken dat er zo min mogelijk fout gaat. In dit geval is dat alleen de kabels. Wat sommige mensen hier zeggen over de subs op de flightcase en dat de topkast tegen de tent aan staat te blazen. Dat viel bij mij wel bezig en dat de subs zo hoog staan lijkt me ook wel verstandig omdat er sneeuw lag. :Smile: 

En wat jij over mijn web-site loopt te klagen. Als je als hobby bedrijfje alles op je site moet gaan zetten dan blijf het ook niet leuk meer. :Frown: 

Ik hoop dat je nu terug op je woorden komt. :Confused: 

@ Compains Delux
Ik wil jullie er alleen op wijzen dat je voortaan iets nouwkeuriger moet zijn met kabels. Maar ik weet de reden daar ook van want ik had hetzelfde probleem met de politie. Maar het zag er leuk uit hoor. :Wink: [/LEFT]

----------


## dj-wojcik

Nog steeds verbaas ik me op het feit dat jij deze mening deelt, nadat je de website gelezen hebt.




> Vaak als ik de pagina`s van Compains Delux lees krijg ik altijd het gevoel. Dat het hem niks uit maakt kwa veiligheidsmaatregelen en degelijke.



En nu zou ik graag jou woorden willen citeren:




> [LEFT]Ik hoop dat je nu terug op je woorden komt.[/LEFT]

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> SPS, het klopt wat je zegt wat betreft het gebruik van een rubberen mat over de kabels. Maar dat speakers op de kistjes staan zou ik geen probleem vinden. Simpelweg omdat het hier niet gaat om de kwaliteit maar om kwantiteit. Of ik mijn subjes zo in de sneeuw zou zetten?..... 
> 
> Hoogstwaarschijnlijk zal op de opnamen, waarvoor de set stond, toch beter geluid ondergezet worden?
> 
> @ DJ FR
> Beetje raar wat je nu gaat doen. Ga je nu aan de hand van de teksten op de website beoordelen of deze jongens veilig kunnen werken. Oke, ze hebben niks vermeld op de website over veiligheid binnen hun hobby-bedrijfje. Maar dat kan ik van jou ook niet zeggen. Met een incomplete website vol met taalfouten en ook geen woord geroerd over veiligheid.... dus wat is je punt?
> 
> Probeer die jongen nou niet af te zeiken op 1 bepaalt punt. Vertel wat beter kan, wat je bevindingen zijn. En dan is het zijn beurt om te kijken wat hij daar mee gaat doen.



 
Waar heb je die taalfouten dan gevonden? 

En jammer dat iedereen denkt dat we niks met de opmerkingen doen , we doen er echt wel mee.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> [LEFT]@ DJ Wojcik
> 
> Ik weet niet of jij er bij was. Ik heb namelijk even rond gekeken omdat mijn neefje er moest zijn. Veiligheid staat bij mij hoog in het vaandel. Omdat de klant en collega`s dan op je kunnen rekken dat er zo min mogelijk fout gaat. In dit geval is dat alleen de kabels. Wat sommige mensen hier zeggen over de subs op de flightcase en dat de topkast tegen de tent aan staat te blazen. Dat viel bij mij wel bezig en dat de subs zo hoog staan lijkt me ook wel verstandig omdat er sneeuw lag.[/LEFT]
> 
> [LEFT]En wat jij over mijn web-site loopt te klagen. Als je als hobby bedrijfje alles op je site moet gaan zetten dan blijf het ook niet leuk meer.[/LEFT]
> 
> [LEFT]Ik hoop dat je nu terug op je woorden komt.[/LEFT]
> 
> [LEFT]@ Compains Delux
> ...



Het is nog altijd Nauwkeuriger...
En we heten niet compains delux , een beetje respect mag ook nog altijd hoor...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Vaak als ik de pagina`s van Compains Delux lees krijg ik altijd het gevoel. Dat het hem niks uit maakt kwa veiligheidsmaatregelen en degelijke. Als er tips worden gegeven is het toch niet goed, beetje jammer maar ja.



Waar zouden we dan niets doen met de tips dan mag je dit even voor mij citeren , en als je denkt dat we er niets mee doen dan ben je SERIEUS mis , want ik ben er continu mee bezig , 

Qua veiligheidsmaatregelen wat zijn we dan in de fout gegaan dan bij de vorige dingen als we het toch niet zo nauw nemen met de veiligheidsmaatregelen?

Dat die kabelmatten er nu niet liggen oké , kan ik begrijpen maar ik denk als het goed is , de kabels blijven liggen , op hun plek , met wat tape die dan en dan moest vervangen worden door het natte weer , dan is het voor dat uurtje tohc oké , zelf weten we ook wel dat we eens moeten gaan kijken naar kabelmatten, *maar als je zo'n boeking binnnenkrijgt 1 week voor de feiten plaatsvinden , en je bevindt je midden in je examens... Dan gaat het allemaal niet zo gemakkelijk , en iets voor je eigen school ga je dan niet afslaan !*

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Hoe lag die kabel dan vastgeplakt die dwars over straat ligt?????? Een natte straat nog wel.
> En het is een beslist slechte woordkeuze om te zeggen dat JULLIE geen LAST hebben gehad van vallende / struikelende mensen.
> Als er iemand gevallen was, dan had diegene er het meeste last van gehad lijkt mij. Jullie hebben gewoon geluk gehad dat er niemand struikelde.
> 
> Ik houd mijn hart vast als jullie nog eens iets gaan doen in de hoogte.
> Zeg je dan ook doodleuk dat" er toch niks naar beneden is gelazerd"??
> 
> Get serious man! Je moet altijd de juiste voorzorgmaatregelen nemen.
> Zeker als je midden het publiek werkt.
> ...



 
Denk je dat het mij geen barst kan schelen wat er zou gebeuren met mensen die over mijn spullen zouden struikelen, dat is dus wel zo , het kan me wel schelen , we zijn er zelf ook mee bezig geweest hoe we het best deze situatie konden oplossen , als je tape regelmatig opnieuwplakt dan blijft het echt wel goed liggen voor een uurtje! Zelf zijn we ook aan het kijken voor kabelmatten nu omdat we weten dat dit maar kantje boord was ! 

En ikzelf heb me al verdiept in het riggen, en ik weet dat het allemaal heel belangrijk is. Vraag hulp aan pro's als het nodig is , en doe beroep op pro's (bedrijven met andere woorden)

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

> Waar zouden we dan niets doen met de tips dan mag je dit even voor mij citeren , en als je denkt dat we er niets mee doen dan ben je SERIEUS mis , want ik ben er continu mee bezig , 
> 
> Qua veiligheidsmaatregelen wat zijn we dan in de fout gegaan dan bij de vorige dingen als we het toch niet zo nauw nemen met de veiligheidsmaatregelen?
> 
> Dat die kabelmatten er nu niet liggen oké , kan ik begrijpen maar ik denk als het goed is , de kabels blijven liggen , op hun plek , met wat tape die dan en dan moest vervangen worden door het natte weer , dan is het voor dat uurtje tohc oké , zelf weten we ook wel dat we eens moeten gaan kijken naar kabelmatten, *maar als je zo'n boeking binnnenkrijgt 1 week voor de feiten plaatsvinden , en je bevindt je midden in je examens... Dan gaat het allemaal niet zo gemakkelijk , en iets voor je eigen school ga je dan niet afslaan !*



Heb je helemaal gelijk in school gaat voor. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe je het bij je andere boekingen doet daar ga ik ook niet over beoordelen ik heb het nu alleen over deze klus.

Copains Delux*E* Zo is het wel goed toch.

----------


## hardstyle

Dames, graag rust in de tent :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , elkaar afbekken doe je maar op msn ofzo :Wink: 

Oh ja, het is Copains Deluxe, niet Copains Delux*E*

----------


## tha_dj

@ copains........

Wat ben jij snel op je ***kie getrapt zeg !!!!
Geef wat commentaar met de vraag waarom deze opzet gekozen is ?

Is leuk richting het midden stralen met geluid, maar op een afstand van 8 tot 10 meter had ik liever enkelzijdig gestraald, omdat het de lastige kabels over de weg had gescheeld en qua geluid weinig ECHTE verandering had gebracht.

Verders zoek je het maar lekker zelf uit, snap best dat je wilt laten zien wat je/jullie doen, maar wees dan ook niet zo kort met het lontje als mensen het NET ff wat minder vinden als dat jij het in gedachte hebt afgehandeld.
Alle begin is moeilijk, en zelfs PRO's maken fouten.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> @ copains........
> 
> Wat ben jij snel op je ***kie getrapt zeg !!!!
> Geef wat commentaar met de vraag waarom deze opzet gekozen is ?
> 
> Is leuk richting het midden stralen met geluid, maar op een afstand van 8 tot 10 meter had ik liever enkelzijdig gestraald, omdat het de lastige kabels over de weg had gescheeld en qua geluid weinig ECHTE verandering had gebracht.
> 
> Verders zoek je het maar lekker zelf uit, snap best dat je wilt laten zien wat je/jullie doen, maar wees dan ook niet zo kort met het lontje als mensen het NET ff wat minder vinden als dat jij het in gedachte hebt afgehandeld.
> Alle begin is moeilijk, en zelfs PRO's maken fouten.



Neen maar ik stoor me enorm aan hoe sommige mensen hier mij aangaan, zoals het voorbeeld van dat ik niet zo nauw omga met de veiligheidsregels in mijn vorige feesten , zo jaa waar is dat dan? 

Gegroet

----------


## Copains Deluxe

En we zijn weer eens weg geweest ! 
Dit keer was het in Rekem, dit was voor een kerst toernooi van de Zaalvoetbal.
De nieuwe parren , klaar om op transport te gaan! 


Onze Set , lekker hoog  :Stick Out Tongue:  ! (ik ga de foto nog draaien morgen, ik ben het NIET op de foto )


En voor de fans, een filmpje van het "intro spektakel" tijdens de Finales.
YouTube - Copains Deluxe , Kerst Toernooi Dream Team Gellik

----------


## djbasskicker

Zoals ik al zei, het ziet er weer erg goed uit.

----------


## hardstyle

Had je genoeg geluid, omdat ik het geluid van het publiek ook goed kon horen?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Er was ruim voldoende geluid aanwezig, subs hebben veel vermogen hoor , 800 Watt rms , en 133 dB ... 
En tops was ruim voldoende , maar dat kwam ook door de goede plaatsing van de speakers.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Eindelijk heb ik ze dan uiteindelijk alle 8 !  Heb moeten wachten op de laatste 4 par behuizingen...
Maar nu heb ik ze dan uiteindelijk ! 
Hier snel even een foto gemaakt :

En ook nieuwe TUV gekeurde clamps gehaalt !

----------


## Back on Track

nog even over je vorige foto post... (ben nl op vakantie geweest)

waarom heb je ze daar op een statief staan en niet aan dat ding gehangen?

lijkt me toch wat handiger... (een statief op 3.5 meter loop je volgens mij toch zo om)

----------


## Copains Deluxe

een statief van 30 kg loop je niet zo snel omver hoor ! 
De ST-132 is een heel stabiel statief! 

En de voornaamste reden is , omdat de haken nog niet waren binnengekomen voor de dmx bars aan te hangen... 
Nu zou het wel gaan  :Wink:  !

----------


## Turboke

[QUOTE=Copains Deluxe;552742]een statief van 30 kg loop je niet zo snel omver hoor ! 
De ST-132 is een heel stabiel statief! 

Je zou er nog versteld van staan hoe snel zo eentje om valt :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Toch nog geen last van gehad  :Stick Out Tongue:  

En er stond een tafel dichtbij het statief die ervoor zorgde dat de mensen niet in de buurt kwamen van het statief...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Gisteren weer een feestje gehad ! 
Was wel plezant  :Wink:  

Kleine standaard show met subs als uitbreiding...




Er werd even live gezongen  :Stick Out Tongue:  !


En natuurlijk ook de afbraak van de set !

----------


## Stewie

> Ik begrijp je wel ergens, maar wat is dan volgens jou de betere vorm om het dan te organiseren?
> Wij Copains Deluxe Entertainment zijn ook gemotiveerd om het project onder alle omstandigheden te laten slagen, daar kennen ze ons ook voor. De prijzen zijn misschien wel laag in de oren van de echte pro's dat begrijp ik ook. Maar daar zijn redenenen voor. De prijzen worden ook opgeschroeft naarmate alles in orde komt.
> 
> En hoe bedoel je dan dat we niet geloofwaardig overkomen? De mensen waar we mee samenwerken zijn toch altijd zeer tevreden



De issue hier is dat er teveel pro's rondlopen die denken dat ze de wereld kunnen verbeteren door een paar gemotiveerde jongeren met een grote interesse in de sector (om nog maar te zwijgen over de centen die ze erin steken) af te breken doordat ze budgetair de oplossing zijn voor de meeste verenigingen, mensen, ... veiligheid is een punt akkoord, maar het entertainment dat de klant krijgt is het 2e belangrijkste punt, en dat vergeten velen hier als ze beginnen met hun scheldtirades.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik begrijp niet echt waarom je dat helemaal terug naar boven haalt Stewie?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Gisteren weer eens een grote fuif gehad ! 
Oude djm die het nog goed deed !  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ondanks dat de plug voor de Headphones die los stond ...


*Kort filmpje waar het feest losbarst !  (met confetti shooters !)*
*YouTube - 6 gates @ Ball HGI Bilzen by Copains Deluxe

*

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ach die djm heeft niet stil gestaan...
ik zou er wel wat anti roest primer op doen :P  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Vandaag nog een feestje gehad , best wel gezellig! Enkel waren er meer tafels dan voorzien , dus het was wat krap.
Again , basic set met extra subs !

----------


## mrVazil

> Again , basic set met extra subs !



dus subs zitten standaard niet in je set?

----------


## m sound

is de bar achter jouw en is dit niet onhandig. 
verder ziet het er goed uit

marc

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> dus subs zitten standaard niet in je set?



 Nope de subs zitten niet standaard in de set , dit omdat kleinere feestjes prima zonder subs kunnen!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Goh er wordt eigenlijk niet echt 'aan de bar gehangen' en de bar loopt nog een heel stuk door , dus daar staan al de mensen eigenlijk als ze er staan  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

ik post even de foto's van vrijdag 25/02/11
Het was een Scoutsfuifje genaamd Baranoia ! Helaas vielen de lokalen iets kleiner uit dan voorzien was , dus daarom maar 2 subs op elkaar gezet en topje erop , verder stond er nog op 2 opeengestapelde sub cases nog een top !



Wegens plaatsgebrek de rookmachine maar onde tafel moete plaatsen, voor de rookmachine nog een ventilator gezet om de rook goed snel te verspreiden, (welliswaar stond deze ventilator NIET constant aan ! )

----------


## showband

heb je met 4 van die db subjes niet veel meer druk dan de (relatief ondergedimensioneerde) toppen aankunnen?

_Dit zijn toch van die powered subjes die 126dB pieken kunnen geven?_

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Als je het topic bekijkt zie je dat ik maar 2 subs heb , nieuwe tops komen er rond juni aan , opera's ! ^^

----------


## Mark Vriens

Heb je nog CDJ2000's gekocht dan?

----------


## tha_dj

Wederom commentaar !!! Waarom niet kist op de kant sub erop, top daarbovenop ???

Waarom zo ?
En had je het niet gewoon met 2 toppen afgekunt op statief ?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Copains Deluxe

We beschikken nog niet over statieven , eind deze week beschikken we over een stel nieuwe normaal , Verder kon ik niet aan beide kanten de speakers zetten , er was gewoon geen plaats voor om het anders te doen , en persoonlijk denk ik dat dit de beste oplossing was.

Wat is er beter aan jou combinatie met de case op zijn zij te leggen dan de sub erop ,... ? Ten opzichte van mijn stacking...?

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik denk symmetrie... Dus van onder naar boven aan beide kanten Sub - Case - Top......

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Goh kijk zoals ik al zei , was er geen plaats voor symetrie ,anders is het altijd Sub top combinatie , dit is natuurlijk jammer dat het hier niet ging , maar aan de andere kant is een muur waar het doorgeef luik van de bar zicht bevindt dus is het onmogelijk om daar nog een speaker te zetten  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

vind het een nette oplossing! iedereen roept wel maar je komt allemaal wel is een keer op een locatie waar het ook niet ideaal is! dan los je dat ook netjes op omdat je de klant tevreden wilt houden...

----------


## tha_dj

> vind het een nette oplossing! iedereen roept wel maar je komt allemaal wel is een keer op een locatie waar het ook niet ideaal is! dan los je dat ook netjes op omdat je de klant tevreden wilt houden...



Ja netjes en BIJNA altijd symetrisch !!!

Gewoon tafeltje meer naar links, rechts schuifen en hopa ! past NU ook, dus dan ook.

Alleen sta je wel stereo, en heb je betere spreiding...

En tja, als je GEEN statieven hebt/had is dit een oplossing maar had het toch anders gedaan.

En NEE is niet om je/jullie af te zeiken maar goedbedoeld advies, en dan inderdaad liever sub- case- top   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Had je ook die a4tjes met reklame erop kunnen plakken en dus je reklame MEER naar de voorgrond gebracht.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken , er was geen plaats voor , direct langs de cases stonden zetels... dus meer opschuiven was geen optie , verder hing er onder de prijslijsten een A4tje van ons... 
En ook nog boven de urinoirs... Reclame genoeg met andere worden.

Vorig jaar is het ook zo geweest als nu , lichtjes anders , maar toen had ik zeer positieve commentaar gehad, nu ook, voor de klant zelf maakt het niet zo denderend veel uit!  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Pas nog een ton gehad , 

Overzicht (ps, het zwart doek is naderhand vastgeplakt met tape en de doek wat afgewerkt ! ^^ )




Lasershowtje 


Basisverlichting even aangezet  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## ethen

echt super mooi

ik vind het ook super mooi op de manier hoe jij die paren heb hangen. 
vind ik echt een origineel iets. een keer wat anders.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ziet er netjes uit... je bent heerlijk op weg zo...

alleen waar ik me dood aan erger is toch echt die laptop...  :Frown:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Waarom erger je je aan die laptop? 
Staat timecode systeem op, traktor , aangesloten op de platenspelers!  :Smile: 
Perfect om snel een aanvraag te kunnen zoeken ! ^^

----------


## djsandman

> Waarom erger je je aan die laptop? 
> Staat timecode systeem op, traktor , aangesloten op de platenspelers! 
> Perfect om snel een aanvraag te kunnen zoeken ! ^^



Ik denk niet dat hij dat bedoelt. Eerder de plek waar hij staat. Ik vind dit ook niet echt mooi staan. Hij staat recht voor je neus. Ik zou hem eerder aan de zijkant zetten.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

hmm, ja persoonlijk vindt ik het makelijker om hem in het midden te hebben , dit omdat ik regelmatig kijk op men scherm , als dat dan aan de zijkant staat heb ik er niet veel aan... xD

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

inderdaad is de positie voor jou ideaal...
maar ik vind die laptop een afbraak aan het geheel...
er zijn hele nette oplossingen die het niet zo raar over laten komen...

Verder heb je een heel nette show...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Tips zijn altijd welkom dus laat die oplossing ook maar komen  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## hardstyle

Als idee: een eigen dj meubel uitbreidbaar met losse delen ipv een tafel afrokken.
Opstaande rand voor, waardoor je zorgt dat de achterkant van je apparatuur niet zo zichtbaar is en je laptop dus ook een stuk minder.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Persoonlijk zit ik niet te wachten op zo een kolos van een meubel , maar ik ga het wel eens bekijken als ik mijn flightcase heb voor men parren , deze heb ik extra hoog laten maken voor ook kabels in te vervoeren , met eventueel een opzetstuk kan ik dan een zeer mooi meubel verkrijgen...

Btw nu is het geen tafel maar gewoon gestapelde cases en daar een doek over.

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Btw nu is het geen tafel maar gewoon gestapelde cases en daar een doek over.



Huh? Ik zie toch echt poten staan van een tafel, of ben ik nu gek?  :Confused:

----------


## mhsounds

> echt super mooi
> 
> ik vind het ook super mooi op de manier hoe jij die paren heb hangen. 
> vind ik echt een origineel iets. een keer wat anders.



Zie het best vaak, zo orgineel is het dus niet  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Op voorlaatste feest was het inderdaad met een tafel, eigenlijk had het ook goed op de flight cases gekunt. Maar het allerlaatste feestje (afgelopen zaterdag) was het gestapeld op cases , vandaar dat ik even in de war was.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Meestal zie ik op het moment zelf hoe ik de parren hang, en de klant heeft hier ook keuze in, dus vandaar  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Ik zat als meubel meer te denken een stel 19"cases ofzo met daarvoor een paar platen of een prodjuser dj stand.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Goh er komen cdj 350's aan en eind dit jaar nog een stel 2000's , dan zijn 19 inch kisten niet echt handig , en de grote par case gaat hoogstwaarschijnlijk dienst doen als meubel.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

dan kan je wel 19 inch gebruiken... 
wij hebben mooie indeling hier in 1 meubel zitten...
met de cdj's op lade's die je in en uit kan schuiven en de mixer zit in 19inch en de rest is custom made zeg maar...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Als je me daar wat foto's van zou kunnen bezorgen zou leuk zijn !  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ik heb wel een foto...
maar die bied niet echt duidelijkheid hierover...

inmiddels is dit rack voorzien van een SVM-1000 vj mixer en onder de 2 dvj's zit ook nog eens 2 dvj'2 op een schuiflade...
onder de mixer zit een connectorplate waarop alle in en outputs zowel van audio als video zijn aangebracht, en een schuiflade waarin de standaard dj uitrusting zit en een draadloze mic...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Nja uit de foto kan ik weinig opmaken , moest je een betere foto vinden post hem dan gerust, bedankt alvast  :Big Grin:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

als ik hem weer mee heb zal ik het even doen maar ik kan voorlopig even niets beloven... 
ondanks wat erin zit staat hij toch vaak achterin want vaak word hij niet gebruikt...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Oké , ik wacht vol smacht !

*Trouwens, goed nieuws , ik heb 2 super winners hid scanners besteld !*

----------


## @lex

> radioactivediscoshow



Dat kan binnenkort een lastige bedrijfsnaam worden...

@lex

----------


## 4AC

Beste Copain Deluxe, ik zie geen e-mail adres in je mail staan, dus dan moet het maar even zo: zou je je handtekening even willen wijzigen? En dan bedoel ik uiteraard of deze iets subtieler kan, of in ieder geval de rode kleur weg.

Alvast bedankt.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Probeer on topic te blijven jongens, en @4AC , ik heb het aangepast , nu staat mijn mail ook bij men contact gegevens ! ^^

----------


## Mark Vriens

> Probeer on topic te blijven jongens, en @4AC , ik heb het aangepast , nu staat mijn mail ook bij men contact gegevens ! ^^



*Ik denk meer een kleiner lettertype*

----------


## DJordy

@ copains

is het geen idee om ook je website in te vullen?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Website zelf wordt niet door mezelf aangepast maar door een kennis wanneer ze de tijd vindt , ze heeft namelijk ook een druk gezins leven dat ik respecteer. Ze doet het tenslotte gratis  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJordy

> Website zelf wordt niet door mezelf aangepast maar door een kennis wanneer ze de tijd vindt , ze heeft namelijk ook een druk gezins leven dat ik respecteer. Ze doet het tenslotte gratis



ik bedoel hier op je profiel, als je dan klikt op je naam dan staat er: bezoek copains deluxe webpagina. ;P

----------


## Copains Deluxe

*FLINKE UPDATE !* 

*Super* Winners gekocht !

----------


## djsandman

> *FLINKE UPDATE !* 
> 
> *Super* Winners gekocht !



Hoeveel? 2?  :Smile:

----------


## djtom

Ja hij heeft er 2 gekocht.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Inderdaad 2 stuks , goed genoeg verloopig  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ondertussen hebben we 2 CDJ 350's gekocht! , En neen de 2000 gaat nu niet uit onze lijst voor eind dit jaar , die komen er ook nog  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## Turboke

Indien het puur voor eigen gebruik is is zo een 350 wel goed maar voor de verhuur heb je daar maar weinig aan aan een 350.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Voor de kleinere scoutsfeestjes is een cdj 350 zeker ok !  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Vriens

Laat die 2000's dan ff staan en begin met het kopen van een mixer die past bij eventueel je CDJ-350, maar laten bij de 2000's. Geloof me. Mixen met een bijvoorbeeld DJM800/900 is leuker als met een Beat 4!

----------


## 4AC

Waarom al dat geld besteden aan die Pioneer meuk?
Dat staat toch totaal niet in verhouding met de rest van je set?

Ik zou al lang die toppen vervangen hebben, dat weet ik wel.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Haha kalm aan jongens ! De mixer zijn we over aan het nadenken, deze zal ook binnekort aangeschaft worden  :Wink:  ! 

En in Juni koop ik dB topjes, en we zijn met 2 , mijn mede genoot heeft nu deze pioneers gekocht!  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

En over welke dB tech. topjes heb je het dan?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Opera 405 of 402 D's !  :Wink:  Waarschijnlijk zullen het 405's worden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Zonet 2 Super winner flightcases besteld  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Waarom geen mooie flightcase op wieltjes? Waar je dan wat meer in kunt stoppen dan 2 winners...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

2 winners opzich in een apparte flightcase werkt beter dan 1 grote voor ons, er komt volgende week een grote flightcase die dienst gaat doen voor de 8 parren incl dmx bar. Hierin worden ook nog kabelbakken in verwerkt zodat we een grote kabelkist ook hebben.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Dat is precies waar ik op doelde. Voor een drive-in is het makkelijk om jusit alles bij elkaar te houden.

----------


## djsandman

Mijn vraag was wat je 3e kist zou worden, maar die is reeds beantwoord.
Ik zie graag foto's van je T4/kabelkist verschijnen!
Ook rekening gehouden met je g haken of blijf je die er op en er af draaien?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

We hebben de kist extra hoog laten maken, zo kunnen we er ook nog kabels in vervoeren en de haken erop laten steken

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Vrijdag en gisteren avond nog feestjes gehad, vrijdag geen foto's gemaakt aangezien het dezelfde set was die zaterdag werd neergezet.

Foto's zelf volgen vanavond, staan nog niet op men laptop.
Wel kan ik jullie al een filmpje laten zien!

YouTube - Light Setup Timelapse

----------


## djsandman

Waar gebruik je die 2 flightcases die achter je staan voor? Ziet er netjes uit. Simpel maar degelijk.

----------


## 4AC

Twee stolpcases... lijkt me voor de subs.  :Wink: 

Leuke timelapse hoor, je kunt echt zien dat jullie vooruitgang boeken, in vergelijking met het begin van dit topic.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Waar gebruik je die 2 flightcases die achter je staan voor? Ziet er netjes uit. Simpel maar degelijk.



Inderdaad zoals al eerder gezegd is , zijn deze stolpcases voor de subs.
Ook leuk weetje is dat we voor de eerste keer de cdj's hebben kunnen gebruiken on the road !  :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De beloofde foto's van zaterdag!
Overzichtje 



Pioneers !

----------


## djskype

wat voor een toppen en voor hoeveel man is deze set bestendig
 :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

@djskype Lees de rest van dit 32 pagina's tellende topic eens!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Het is sinds kort ook veranderd , eerst hadden we nsx speakers, en tsx 15's van JB systems, de nsx speakers hebben we verkocht , en nu werken we enkel nog met de tsx's tijdelijk tot en met eind juni !

----------


## djskype

[LIST][*]hallo een vraag een dmx die werkt niet op een laser of wel[*]welke dmx kopen elation goed merk ??[*] en kan je er movingheads en laser mee besturen[*] of moet je voor laser die pc software weer kopen???[/LIST]alvast bedankt

----------


## mrVazil

natuurlijk zijn er lasers die op dmx werken. Ik stel voor dat je eerst eens goed leest op dit forum, al je vragen zijn hier al meermaals beantwoord  :Wink: 

@Copains Deluxe: dB topjes? Of ga je ook nog iets anders luisteren?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Een beetje ontopic blijven aub  :Wink: 

Jip het worden sowieso dB topjes , tenzij ik op musikmesse verkocht geraak door een ander merk !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mrVazil

Ga zeker eens luisteren naar de nieuwe milan reeks van turbosound  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Zal ik zeker eens doen ,  ik ga ook eens langs bij martin audio !  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## djskype

:Confused: oke is goed maar,
uuhm de elation dmx operater  pro 
heeft geloof ik maar een dmz ingang en ik heb twee movingheads laser en
een strobe 4 dingen wat ik op dmx wil laten gaan kan dat op een of andere manier???
en is dit een goed merk 
en is dit een goede controller of moet ik showtec pakken??
daar ben ik niet weg van maar,
ik weet hier het minste dus.
gr matti

----------


## Whitefarmer

> oke is goed maar,
> uuhm de elation dmx operater pro 
> heeft geloof ik maar een dmz ingang en ik heb twee movingheads laser en
> een strobe 4 dingen wat ik op dmx wil laten gaan kan dat op een of andere manier???
> en is dit een goed merk 
> en is dit een goede controller of moet ik showtec pakken??
> daar ben ik niet weg van maar,
> ik weet hier het minste dus.
> gr matti



Welbedoeld advies!

Lees, lees en lees, gebruik ook de zoekfunctie eens.

Mag ik je adviseren te beginnen met lezen in het 'NEWBIE' gedeelte, daar komen de vragen die je stelt regelmatig voorbij.

Vergeet deze http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/ove...schreifen.html niet te lezen.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> oke is goed maar,
> uuhm de elation dmx operater pro 
> heeft geloof ik maar een dmz ingang en ik heb twee movingheads laser en
> een strobe 4 dingen wat ik op dmx wil laten gaan kan dat op een of andere manier???
> en is dit een goed merk 
> en is dit een goede controller of moet ik showtec pakken??
> daar ben ik niet weg van maar,
> ik weet hier het minste dus.
> gr matti



Dag Matti, Zou je aub ONTOPIC kunnen gaan ! ? 
*Dit heeft totaal niets te maken met het topic. Dit topic is bedoeld voor de drive in show COPAINS DELUXE !*

Ik weet dat je nieuw bent, maar er is een newbie gedeelte op dit forum , en zoals eerder al is gezegd , meerdere vragen van je zijn al beantwoord , dus gebruik de zoek functie maar eens  :Wink:  ! 

En als je het dan nog niet weet , start dan een topic.


BACK ON TOPIC DUS

----------


## Copains Deluxe

HOPAA, 
Flightcase voor de parren , elektriciteit, xlr, randspullen... is binnen ! 
Geweldig groot ! En echt kwaliteit ! Dit wordt voortaan ook onze booth , er gaat ook nog een ledstripje onder komen!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

mooie case...
maar zoals je zelf zegt, hij is erg groot!
weet niet of dit handig is kwa vervoer maar daar heb je vast over nagedacht...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Hier hebben we inderdaad goed over nagedacht ! ^^

----------


## Mark Vriens

Waar laat je die kissies maken? Of maak je ze zelf? (denk het niet  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

We hebben deze laten maken bij Allcases ( is uit België)

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ondertussen ook een review gemaakt over men nieuwe scanners ! 
http://youtu.be/CYqmQwJ0UnI

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Beste mede forum-mensen, ik heb een vraag voor julie 
Zit nu een beetje te kijken naar welke lichtsturing ik zou nemen , en ik wil hem eigenlijk een beetje op de groei kopen, 
Wat er in de loop van dit jaar en volgend jaar op komt te hangen is : 
8 parren op Dmx baren
1 dmx strobe
2 actieve sunstrips
4 Super winner scans

Eventueel wat led parren misschien maar dat zal niet direct zijn...


Hoop dat julie mij misschien wat kunnen helpen !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Turboke

Ik zou gaan voor een chansys pc wing, kan er klein mee beginnen en uitbreiden.

----------


## koentjes

pilotje is een mooi tafeltje, lekker compact en toch veelzijdig.
zeker als je altijd een beetje dezelfde showtjes draait, lijkt het mij een goede keus.

EDIT... sorry, niet goed gelezen, zat met de sgm pilot 3000 in mn hoofd... 2000 ken ik niet

----------


## Mark Vriens

Is een computergestuurde lichtsturing niet wat voor jullie? Als drive-in show moet alles zo klein mogelijk blijven, en een laptop + dmx dongel is volgens mij perfect voor jullie + het is klein en handzaam. Bij het bedrijf waar ik werk gebruiken wij Sunlite, een erg fijn en snel te leren programma! Later kun je hierop ook nog veel meer andere dingen programmeren, wat bij een lichttafel vaak een limiet op zit, neem aan dat jullie niet een heel groot budget hebben...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Pc sturing sluiten we sowieso uit omdat we het niet zien zitten om nog een pc of laptop mee te nemen. 
Nader inzien van de prijs sluiten we de sgm ook uit , wegens budgetaire redenen ...

----------


## drummerke

als je iets betaalbaar wil zou ik zelf toch ook kiezen voor PC sturing, via controllor is toch vaak heel pak duurder... en zeker niet altijd even handig.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

En een martin freekie controller? 
Zo zou ik dan eventueel de parren als we een showtje met 8 parren hebben, de parren programeren per 2 (dus per fixture 2 parren) 
Dan heb ik nog plaats voor sunstrips en de andere scans toch ?

Wel zag ik dat je als bv. je scans op rood staan , maar je wilt ze veranderen naar groen , dan selecteer je de scans , maar dan gaan deze uit. Je kan met andere woorden  niet echt ingrijpen in de shows ofwel?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Plannen voor een sturing tijdelijk in de koelkast gestoken...
Waarschijnlijk wordt het toch een showtec scanmaster MK2 later  :Smile:  

Wel wil ik julie nog een close up geven van onze *cdj 350's*

----------


## Rolandino

Ik zou persoonlijk ook voor een pc sturing gaan. ben enorm fan van Sunlite.

Werkt lekkerder dan DASlight ( wat op sunlight lijkt ) maar veel moeilijker is dan Sunlite.

Sunlite stel je de dmx kanalen in met welk DMXlight je werkt en voila je hebt een kant en klare basis show met standaard bewegingen en kleuren / gobo klaarstaan voor livegebruik.

Heb zelf ook dat ADJ DMXprogramma gekocht voor mijn touchscreen maar vindt dat niet fijn werken. toch weer terug naar Sunlite

----------


## Back on Track

Persoonlijk ook een Huge fan van Sunlite!

Iedereen kan het, maar je kan er wel hoogwaardige dingen mee doen!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Maar zoals eerder al is aangehaalt, zien we het niet direct zitten om nog een laptop beschikbaar te stellen voor licht. We hebben onze laptop al in gebruik tijdens het draaien. Traktor Scratch pro  :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

Als het niks mag kosten koop dan een showtec sturing...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Het is niet omdat het niks mag kosten, maar dmx dongle zit er gewoon niet in  :Smile:

----------


## AronReihs

> Plannen voor een sturing tijdelijk in de koelkast gestoken...
> Waarschijnlijk wordt het toch een showtec scanmaster MK2 later  
> 
> Wel wil ik julie nog een close up geven van onze *cdj 350's*



Ik heb er laatst nog eens mee gedraaid bij een vriend van me thuis. Die cdj 350's zijn echt nog oldskool en werken prima als je ze goed onderhoud. Tof dat je ze nog hebt..

----------


## Big Bang

> Ik heb er laatst nog eens mee gedraaid bij een vriend van me thuis. Die cdj 350's zijn echt nog oldskool en werken prima als je ze goed onderhoud. Tof dat je ze nog hebt..



Volgens mij gooi je het een en ander door elkaar..... :Smile: . De CDJ-350 is gelanceerd op 23 maart 2010...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Denk ook dat ie het door elkaar haalt  :Big Grin:  , dit zijn echt wel zeer nieuwe cd spelers ! ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

*GOED NIEUWS,* zeker een dubbelpost waard!

We hebben zonet 2 flexsys F 12's van dB technologies besteld , eind juni mag ik ze gaan ophalen!

----------


## Turboke

Wat kosten die zoal?

----------


## 4AC

> *GOED NIEUWS,* zeker een dubbelpost waard!
> 
> We hebben zonet 2 flexsys F 12's van dB technologies besteld , eind juni mag ik ze gaan ophalen!



Leuk hoor! Zal een prima setje vormen met je subs.
Vergeet niet je ervaringen te posten, daarmee kun je anderen eventueel nog van hulp zijn.





> Wat kosten die zoal?



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=dB+Technologies+Flexsys+F+12+

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

goede keuze...
ik heb tijdje geleden een keer bij een drive inn een set F212 mogen horen met volgensmij 2x sub 18D ofzo en dat ging best af en klonk best goed...

Ben benieuwd naar jou ervaringen!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Bedankt voor de reacties , natuurlijk schrijf ik mijn bevindingen van deze topjes op het forum  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ze zijn er ! 
ze klinken GEWELDIG !

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

leuke combi...
nu nog een setje subjes erbij voor de grotere klussen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Zal volgend jaar wel volgen  :Stick Out Tongue:  , eerst nog nieuwe lichtsturing , rookmachine en scans erbij  :Stick Out Tongue:  !

----------


## Tom06

Mooie update!
Komt er ook een case voor de flexsys?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Nope hebben we bewust voor gekozen om dat niet te doen , we hebben er nu hoezen voor  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Klinkt bekend! Ik heb hier ook een setje F12 + Sub 18D staan. Allemaal in hoezen. Het enige verschil is dat ik niet hoef te slepen. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Haha  :Big Grin:  

Even nog een kleine afwerkingsupdate aan de lichtsturing case !

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Nette case alleen zou ik die patch plate zeker ergens anders hebben gelaten.
Zou je niet liever aan de achterkant gepatched hebben?

Wel leuk om te zien, staat jou geluidset vast op gesteld  :Big Grin:  zie rechts op de foto de sub staan volgensmij. 
Zullen de buren leuk vinden  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Zoals het er nu uitziet, denk ik niet dat er aan de achterkant een 19" loopwerk zit. Dus van achter het patchpaneeltje maken lijkt me lastig. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

neem aan dat waar een wil is een weg is?
niet alles moet standaard zijn toch?

maar het ziet er gewoon wel goed uit hoor!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Nette case alleen zou ik die patch plate zeker ergens anders hebben gelaten.
> Zou je niet liever aan de achterkant gepatched hebben?
> 
> Wel leuk om te zien, staat jou geluidset vast op gesteld  zie rechts op de foto de sub staan volgensmij. 
> Zullen de buren leuk vinden



Inderdaad de geluidset staat meestal wel vast opgesteld  :Stick Out Tongue:  ! 

En het patch paneel heb ik bewust zo gedaan omdat ik al die onderdelen nog had liggen, dus gewoon even simpel ingebouwd, wat moest ik er anders mee, en het ziet er nog goed uit ook  :Stick Out Tongue:  ! 

Als er een 2 de sturing zou volgen dan gaat het patchpanel wel naar achteren...

Bedankt voor je reacties

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Toch wel een belangrijke update !

----------


## timedriver

Uit de machine richtlijn (opgedaan uit een post van Rinus): 





> 4.1.2.5. 
> Hijs- en hefgereedschap en de componenten ervan
> 
> Bij de bepaling van de afmetingen van de hijs- en hefhulpstukken en de componenten ervan moet rekening
> zijn gehouden met moeheids- en verouderingsverschijnselen over een met de beoogde levensduur overeenkomend
> aantal bedrijfscycli onder de voor de aangegeven toepassing gespecificeerde bedrijfsomstandigheden.
> 
> 
> Bovendien geldt het volgende:
> ...



Dit zijn langschalmige kettingen, mogen niet gebruikt worden om mee te vliegen. 

Wat ik me ook afvraag: hoe zit die M8 moer in de kast gedraaid? Enkel in het hout, of aan een intern frame? 

Kortom: het vliegen van dit soort luidsprekers op deze manier is niet helemaal volgens de regeltjes...ik zou er nog eens goed over nadenken!  :Wink:

----------


## Stoney3K

Hoe vaak kom je met een disco-show in de situatie dat je zou willen vliegen trouwens? Voor grote opstellingen ben ik er altijd wel fan van, maar om twee 12" topjes op te willen hangen die misschien 4 meter uit elkaar staan is misschien een beetje met een kanon op een mug schieten.

Een fatsoenlijk luidsprekerstatiefje of tussenpaalte moet die hoogte toch ook prima kunnen halen?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Toch wel een belangrijke update !



Gezien de foto, is het dan niet zo dat je de schroefdraad aan de bovenkant moet gebruiken om je ogen in te draaien? Volgens mij is het niet de juiste manier van bevestigen zo als het nu hebt.

Ik weet ook niet of dit wel de juiste manier van werken is. Dus... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Rinus kom er maar in!  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tarpan

@ timedriver: die kastjes hebben wel intern schroefdraad om ze te vliegen, maar zoals dj-wojcik zegt, moet je normaal gezien wel de andere punten gebruiken.

Nu ben ik geen specialist qua rigging, maar mogen die kettingen ( waarschijnlijk ook huis-tuin-en-keuken dingetjes? ) zomaar rond het alu gedraaid worden? Als ik het goed heb, moeten die dan niet d.m.v. een klem bevestigd worden?

----------


## timedriver

> @ timedriver: die kastjes hebben wel intern schroefdraad om ze te vliegen, maar zoals dj-wojcik zegt, moet je normaal gezien wel de andere punten gebruiken.



Nogal wiedes dat ze schroefdraaid hebben, anders blijft dat oog niet steken. Waar het mij om gaat is, of de kast ook voorzien is van internet verbindingsplaten, of dat het enkel een slagmoer is, waar je de M8 bout in draait... (Waarbij het hout dus alle krachten opvangt)

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ja de kastjes hebben interne verbindingsplaten. En de verbindings punten zijn daadwerkelijk gemaakt om ze te vliegen. Mits dit natuurlijk goed gebeurt. De schroefverbindingen boven op de kastjes word normalieter gebruikt voor de speakers vertikaal te hangen, zodat de ogen ook linear worden belast en niet op afschuiving/buiging. En zijn dus de bevestigingen aan de zijkant van de speaker om ze horizontaal te hangen "monitor modus" :Big Grin: 
Ps. Ik zou gewoon wat mooie en handige steels halen. Werkt net een stukje handiger

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ik zou niet weten waarom je niet zou vliegen.
kijk stapelen is wel makkelijker maar vliegen kan ook met een stukje uitstraling te maken hebben.
wel zou ik die ogen vervangen voor zwarte en de kettingen ook aan clambs maken ofzo, omdat je nu gewoon een kettinkje door je truss gooit niet ideaal is voor mijn idee.

----------


## renevanh

> Nu ben ik geen specialist qua rigging, maar mogen die kettingen ( waarschijnlijk ook huis-tuin-en-keuken dingetjes? ) zomaar rond het alu gedraaid worden? Als ik het goed heb, moeten die dan niet d.m.v. een klem bevestigd worden?



Het is ongetwijfeld niet bevoordelijk, maar extreme slijtage door schuren zie ik hier ook niet direct gebeuren.

Overigens kun je nog wel meer dingen noemen die hier 'niet goed' zouden zijn als je het perfect wilt doen, zoals onbeveiligde karabijnhaken, ongekeurde kettingen, lange schalmen, geen safety aan de speakers, strak gespannen kabels, schoenen op de trap en, als dit prolyte truss is, foutief gekoppelde truss.
En dan laten we het bier wat voor de verwarming staat buiten beschouwing!

Maarja, moet je je daar allemaal enorm druk over maken voor een drive-in truss die (als ik het zo zie) op dit moment vooral als test/fotomoment is opgezet en waar niemand onder staat? Veilig hangen: ja. Veiligheidsjihad: hoeft ook weer niet.

----------


## Joost van Ens

Dit is in elk geval wel een schoolvoorbeeld van hoe het niet!!!! hoort te hangen, Rene somt het al op, Als je dit thuis doet ala, maar op een klus is dit gewoon "not done" heel erg vaut en duidelijk niet accepteerbaar. Daarnaast is het ook nog eens zonde van je truss.

Joost.

----------


## SPS

De aanbeveling van safeties snap ik niet helemaal.
De boxen zijn zo te zien aan drie individuele punten onafhankelijk opgehangen.
Dan is een safety toch overbodig? 

Paul

----------


## Stoney3K

> ik zou niet weten waarom je niet zou vliegen.
> kijk stapelen is wel makkelijker maar vliegen kan ook met een stukje uitstraling te maken hebben.



Je moet je wel afvragen in welke situatie je betere uitstraling zou hebben. In hoeveel lokaties sta je met je show en heb je je truss hoger hangen dan 2,5 meter? In 9 van de 10 gevallen staat ie dan al zo'n beetje klem tegen het plafond als je een normaal café-zaaltje hebt.

Als je de kans krijgt om je truss op een meter of 3 of daarboven te draaien dan wordt het interessant om je speakers te vliegen, want anders staan ze toch alleen maar in je eigen oor of in de oren van de eerste rij te tetteren omdat ze zo ver naar voren getilt hangen.

Bovendien kost vliegen van speakers nu eenmaal meer bouwtijd dan subje tippen, paaltje erin duwen, topje erop, paaltje uitschuiven.

----------


## renevanh

> De aanbeveling van safeties snap ik niet helemaal.
> De boxen zijn zo te zien aan drie individuele punten onafhankelijk opgehangen.
> Dan is een safety toch overbodig?



Als dat 3 onafhankelijk punten zijn met gekeurd materiaal en een WLL dan zou een safety mogelijk overbodig zijn ja. Hier niet het geval.
Overigens is dat in Duitsland zelfs dan verplicht als ik me niet vergis, maar de eisen in Duitsland vallen wel een beetje onder de titel 'veiligheidsjihad'.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Gezien de foto, is het dan niet zo dat je de schroefdraad aan de bovenkant moet gebruiken om je ogen in te draaien? Volgens mij is het niet de juiste manier van bevestigen zo als het nu hebt.
> 
> Ik weet ook niet of dit wel de juiste manier van werken is. Dus...
> 
> Rinus kom er maar in!



 
Hoe de speakers nu hangen is volgens de aanwijzingen in het boekje !  :Wink:  
En er zit inderdaad een intern frame  :Big Grin:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Je moet je wel afvragen in welke situatie je betere uitstraling zou hebben. In hoeveel lokaties sta je met je show en heb je je truss hoger hangen dan 2,5 meter? In 9 van de 10 gevallen staat ie dan al zo'n beetje klem tegen het plafond als je een normaal café-zaaltje hebt.
> 
> Als je de kans krijgt om je truss op een meter of 3 of daarboven te draaien dan wordt het interessant om je speakers te vliegen, want anders staan ze toch alleen maar in je eigen oor of in de oren van de eerste rij te tetteren omdat ze zo ver naar voren getilt hangen.
> 
> Bovendien kost vliegen van speakers nu eenmaal meer bouwtijd dan subje tippen, paaltje erin duwen, topje erop, paaltje uitschuiven.



Op dit moment zijn we ook nog niet direct van plan om de speakers daadwerkelijk te gaan vliegen op locatie , het is meer uit plezier om het te maken dat ik het heb gedaan !  :Big Grin:  

Het gaat pas bij grotere dingen zijn dat we ze wel zouden vliegen

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Het is ongetwijfeld niet bevoordelijk, maar extreme slijtage door schuren zie ik hier ook niet direct gebeuren.
> 
> Overigens kun je nog wel meer dingen noemen die hier 'niet goed' zouden zijn als je het perfect wilt doen, zoals onbeveiligde karabijnhaken, ongekeurde kettingen, lange schalmen, geen safety aan de speakers, strak gespannen kabels, schoenen op de trap en, als dit prolyte truss is, foutief gekoppelde truss.
> En dan laten we het bier wat voor de verwarming staat buiten beschouwing!
> 
> Maarja, moet je je daar allemaal enorm druk over maken voor een drive-in truss die (als ik het zo zie) op dit moment vooral als test/fotomoment is opgezet en waar niemand onder staat? Veilig hangen: ja. Veiligheidsjihad: hoeft ook weer niet.



 
Ik geef je volkomen gelijk  :Big Grin:  Hoe het nu hangt is ook totaal niet voor echt bij het publiek bedoeld , *er zijn haken onderweg om de ketting juist aan de truss te hangen*. En de ketting had ik nog liggen *staalkabel is trouwens ook onderweg* jongens geen zorgen , had het gewoon even gedaan om te testen !  :Big Grin:  

En over dat bier , die verwarming staat nooit aan , is een beetje overbodig maarja.... xD !

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

wanneer krijgen we weer foto's van gigs van jou te zien?
nog wat in het vooruitzicht?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ben juist terug van de opbouw van een gig , vanavond dus foto's !  :Wink:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

ben benieuwd!

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Foto van gisteren  :Wink:

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Ziet er mooi uit met die truss paaltje  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Hangt er een led par of tube in?

Mvg Rik

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Zie je weinig op zo eigenlijk. 
Wat ik wel vind lijken is dat je speakers erg dicht bij elkaar staan?

----------


## djtom

Heb je mischien een duidelijke foto van de voorkant.
Want hier zien we niet veel op.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De reden waarom de speakers daar stonden was omdat we deze verplicht daar moesten zetten van de maître (zaalverantwoordelijke) want de plaats was beperkt.
Morgen volgen meer foto's , had maar even de tijd , en wou jullie alvast eentje tonen !  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Ziet er mooi uit met die truss paaltje 
> Hangt er een led par of tube in?
> 
> Mvg Rik



 Danku  :Smile: 
Op de paal links zie je een par zitten dit is een normale par 38 , met een rode filter.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Nog een foto  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-inkognito

waarom niet met een strakke zwarte doek afgerokt?
verder nette show

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Reden was omdat we ons moesten houden aan dezelfde stijl als de andere tafels, daar lag ook deze doek over , het was nogal een moeilijke situatie , ook de speakers die moesten staan zoals ze zeiden.

Bij deze nog een goede foto van vanmiddag !

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Dit soort dingen zijn jou vooraf wel bekend gemaakt neem ik aan?
Toch denk ik dat je Sub/Top Combi best naast je trussjes had kunnen staan.
Liefste buitenkant maar anders nog er strak tegen aan, weet niet wie de klant was?
De baas of iemand anders, want jou klant is koning en verwacht gewoon een meer dan 100% product van jou eigenlijk.

Wel vind ik op die daglicht foto die scan's op die trussen wel erg goedkoop staan eigenlijk. Maar dat is misschien persoonlijke smaak.

----------


## timedriver

> Dit soort dingen zijn jou vooraf wel bekend gemaakt neem ik aan?



Welkom in de wereld van de horeca. Uitbaters communiceren meestal alleen de 'leuke' zaken met de gasten, bij de licht en geluidsjongens leggen ze alleen maar een pakket eisen neer, dat voornamelijk bestaat uit....je mag dit niet, je mag dat niet etc. Maar dat soort dingen communiceren ze dan weer niet met hun opdrachtgevers. (Ergo...muziek krijgt vaak de schuld.)

----------


## Turboke

Zijn je vloerplaatjes niet wat klein om zo een scan op je trus te zetten?
denk dat ze nogal snel omliggen als er tegen gestoten zal worden.

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

> Welkom in de wereld van de horeca. Uitbaters communiceren meestal alleen de 'leuke' zaken met de gasten, bij de licht en geluidsjongens leggen ze alleen maar een pakket eisen neer, dat voornamelijk bestaat uit....je mag dit niet, je mag dat niet etc. Maar dat soort dingen communiceren ze dan weer niet met hun opdrachtgevers. (Ergo...muziek krijgt vaak de schuld.)



Maar je weet zelf van te voren toch ook de locatie dus dan kun je natuurlijk even een google eraan wagen en een telefoontje. Mijn ervaring is dat je dan heel veel al van te voren weet.
Zelfs foto's kunt krijgen van de locatie dus dan is er altijd een mouw aan te passen zodat het wel een guldenmiddenweg is. Ik zou deze setup zo nooit gedaan hebben het staat gewoon te krap bij elkaar.

Het is toch jou visitte kaartje. Dat van hun is ook waar natuurlijk maar toch denk ik dat hier erg makkelijk oke ja is goed gezegd is helaas.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik heb de klant zelf laten beslissen hoe hij het wou , ik moest mij houden aan regels die me de dag zelf opgelegt werden, hier kan ik helaas dan niets aan doen.

Ik doe wat ik kan en laat de klant volledig zelf beslissen.

----------


## drummerke

heb jij ook wielen onder je subs staan? zoja, fotos van montage ?

----------


## djtom

Nee de subs staan niet op wielen want hij heefd er flightcase voor.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

We hebben afgelopen tijd verschillende lichtsturingen onder de loep genomen, we zijn tot de conclusie gekomen dat de martin freekie niet voldoet aan onze toekomst plannen , wel hebben we eens liggen spelen met daslight & sunlilte! 
En dit beviel ons aardig, we gebruiken steeds minder en minder traktor live op fuiven waar we gewoon drive-in dj zijn, dus vandaar dat er wel een mogelijkheid is ! 

Ons oog viel op de basis class van Sunlite ,een goede keuze of niet ?  :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Was weer even stil hier in het topic maar we hadden gisteren nog een feestje , we hebben een timelapse op genomen maar de batterij van de camera was plat dus maar een kort deel...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

MEGA UPDATE ! ! 

2 Scans erbij gekomen !

----------


## dj-inkognito

je bent best wel erg goed bezig.... maar word het niet eens tijd dat je je website klaar maakt? duurt nu toch al heel erg lang en kan eigenlijk nog steeds geen info vinden op je website?

ziet er goed uit verder

----------


## Tom06

Inderdaad, je bent goed opweg maar je website heeft op dit moment vrij weinig nut.
En als je een webiste maakt en nog niet alle content is klaar dan kan je hem beter offline houden.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Denk dat we toch al meer dan goed op weg zijn hoor  :Stick Out Tongue:  ! 

De website is voorlopig zo , dit omdat de websitebouwer ermee gestopt is, de klus wordt nu aan iemand anders overgedragen , waarom niet offline gehaald ? Dit omdat er toch een adres en telefoon nummer op staan waar ze mij op kunnen bereiken !  :Wink:  

En dit heeft zo al zijn nut gehad !

----------


## dj-inkognito

mmm,
kan dan aan mijn kennen & kunnen liggen.
maar waarom dan niet 1 duidelijke HOME pagina met deze info erop en een begelijdende tekst en de rest van de pagina's offline.
under construction staat zo on proffecioneel.

en je hebt een nieuwe webmaster? waarom maakt hij hem niet af dan. is nu al flink wat maanden dat de site er zo bijstaat.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

We hebben met de voormalige webmasters lang zitten onderhandelen hoe we het gaan doen , hij zei altijd het komt in orde het komt in orde , wij hebben hem die kans ook gegeven , ik ben ook op uitwisselingsproject geweest gedurende een paar maanden , en daardoor heb ik er niet achter gezeten , nudat we een nieuwe webmaster hebben zal er wel verandering in komen !

Zelf heb ik niet de kennis om die home page zo te maken , dus zal ik het doorgeven aan de nieuwe webmaster...

De boekingen die we nu krijgen zijn vaak dankzij onze visitekaartjes en door mond aan mond reclame...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Een kleine maar fijne update!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik zie alleen wat XLR kabeltjes???? Of zit er iets moois achter  :Smile:

----------


## m sound

ik gok van xlr 3 naar xlr 5

----------


## djspeakertje

Nou, 't zijn best mooie xlr kabeltjes :Smile:  (heb ze wel eens lelijker gezien...)

3>5 verloopjes lijkt me niet, dan doe je toch 2 stuks 3>5 en 2 keer 5>3?


Daan

----------


## koen g

Ik denk dat het speciale kabeltjes zijn voor draadloze signaal overdracht via kabel! :Cool:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

haha leuke reacties hier  :Big Grin:  

Het zijn gewoon kabels om de scans mooi met elkaar te verbinden , dit omdat we eerst kabels van elk 5 meter ertussen hadden hangen wat als gevolg had dat de truss zeer vol stak met kabel.

Wel had ik de vraag wat vinden julie dat er nog kan verbeterd worden, hiermee bedoel ik niet van , 'die mixer is niet goed van jb ' ,... maar eerder qua netheid en tips qua gebruik ,...

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Deze show hebben we toegevoegd aan onze keuze mogelijkheden !

----------


## showband

dat je er ook een muziekstatiefje en een bekken bij krijgt?

 :Confused:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Grapjas ! x) 

Neen dat je nu ook 4 scans kan krijgen bij de 'middelmatige' show !  :Wink:

----------


## dj-inkognito

dat was toch al een maand geleden zo? xD

10-11-11, 23:54 #406 *Copains Deluxe* 
 
 GeregistreerdDec 2009Locatie2Berichten268 

**MEGA UPDATE ! ! 

2 Scans erbij gekomen !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Nope , toen hadden we deze 'set' nog niet in ons lijstje zitten , toen had ik alleen de 4 scans voorzien voor de grotere shows !  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Eergisteren weer een tof feestje gehad ! 

Speakers waren voorzien door de klant , dap K 115 was dat, + er was een tafel extra gekomen voor nog een andere DJ , daar had ik me niet op voorzien en die had dus geen afrokdoek =)

----------


## Timothy

En waar ben je dan uiteindelijk met de 4-bar gebleven? (In het filmpje wil je ze ophangen, en dan toch maar niet...)

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Als je heel goed kijkt , zie je af en toe een reflectie van de filters van de parren, ze hingen dus wel degenlijk op  :Stick Out Tongue:  , juist in dit filmpje stonden ze niet aan, als ik de tijd vind vandaag post ik nog wat foto's  :Wink:  !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Beloofde Foto's

----------


## showband

misschien even mierenNeuken.

Ik zou op zoek gaan naar een LEE filter in dezelfde kleuren als de scanners. Of juist complementaire kleuren.
Kost geen reet en maakt het net af.

Ik _VIND_ (dus geen "het is zo" maar vind  :Smile: ) die twee kleuren groen bij elkaar op de foto heel lelijk. Maar die oranjetint staat er weer heel leuk bij.
In de PAR set heb ik trouwens geheel geen groen. Omdat de mensen er ziek uitzien met groen.  :Wink:  De groen uit de projectors is voldoende bij een fijne paars oid uit je PAR.

verders wel een koele drivein, dus bovenstaande is echt alleen detailgepiemel en misschien niet eens terecht.  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Geweldig  :Stick Out Tongue:  , 

Ik begrijp je reactie, vandaar dat ik sinds gisterenavond 10 verschillende nieuwe lee filters heb gekocht!  :Wink:  , dus nu heb ik 20 velletjes en 10 kleuren  :Stick Out Tongue:  Die beter bij de scans passen ! ^^

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dit is toch even een dubbelpost waard, sinds begin deze week staan de subs (sub 15 D dB Technologies) te koop, dit omdat ik besloten heb om over te stappen op jawel , *DVA S10 van dB Technologies.* Zodra de sus verkocht zijn , haal ik dan ook 1 S10 , de 2de zal dan wel enkele maanden later volgen. 

Waarom de S10, vind hem zeer goed van geluid + degelijke constructie, en een van de belangrijkste dingen is dat ik hem dicht bij mijn thuis kan bijhuren voor een schappelijk prijsje.

----------


## djspeakertje

Goed bezig? Zit er een plan achter? Wil je later überhaupt wel verder met db? Wil je niet met een professioneel merk verder? (even voor alle duidelijkheid: *ik* zie db tech niet als professioneel merk, meer als ergens tussen A en B in, onder A reken ik Meyer, L'Acoustics, Martin, EAW, Clair, QSC, F1, Dynacord, EV, RCF en concullega's).

Of leef je per dag, vindt je deze subs nu mooi, dus koop je ze nu als vervanging voor de huidige subs, gewoon omdat je ze nu mooier vindt? Heb je überhaupt wel naar iets anders geluisterd?

Ze zullen ongetwijfeld een upgrade zijn vergeleken met wat je nu hebt, maar wat ik bedoel met bovenstaande: heb je er echt over nagedacht?


Daan

----------


## drummerke

hoo hooo, DB technologies is zeker wel een degelijk merk...de tijd dat A en B merken zo duidelijk afgelijnd zijn is lang voorbij. Dure goeie merken hebben soms ook instapmodellen die. DB technologies is het kleine zusje van RCF, waarbij ik niet ontken dat ze hier wat meer research doen... testen etc, maar daarom niet slechter. vb DVX 12 is echt wel een knaller van een speaker. En de S10 sub is zeker mooie speaker.. alleen vind ik zelf de sub15D gewoon praktischer...meer mobiel (33kg).

----------


## pjadskop productions

@ djspeakertje
ik denk ook dat de stap van db subjes (zeker als je ze per 1 aankoopt, en de ander uitstelt tot er budget is) naar vb d&b subjes, redelijk ongezien is voor een verhuurbedrijf op deze schaal.
De merken die je opnoemt zijn dan wel a-merken, voor deze toepassingen schieten ze hun doel voorbij. 
een db subje zal hier zeker voldoen voor weer enkele jaren

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ik reken me ook niet echt tot de professionelen , het is ook mijn bedoeling niet om ook later een echt bedrijf uit de grond te stampen , het is eigenlijk redelijk uit de hand gelopen hobby als je het zo wilt noemen. 

Heb al andere merken bekeken , zit ook nog te kijken naar RCF , maar d&B audio technik etc , valt gewoon buiten mijn budget , het moet ook nog rendabel blijven zoals pjadskop al zei !

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik geef jullie allemaal groot gelijk, het was voornamelijk bedoelt als vraag of ie er wel echt goed over heeft nagedacht. Iedereen heeft wel eens een impulskoop, maar een beetje toekomstplanning kan nooit kwaad.


Daan

----------


## Copains Deluxe

De aankoop van de DVA's zal op de wachtlijst blijven te staan , tot dat de sub 15 d's verkocht zijn.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Een paar foto's van daarnet  , de rest krijgen we bezorgd door de fotografes die aanwezig waren !

----------


## Turboke

Nu nog een zwart doekje over je dj meubel of case en het is ook weer veel netter.

----------


## Starshow

komen er ook ooit nog movingheadjes???

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> Nu nog een zwart doekje over je dj meubel of case en het is ook weer veel netter.



Vinden we persoonlijk helemaal overbodig voor een ton (iemand die 18 wordt) Er worden wel vaker flightcase meubels gebruikt !  :Wink:

----------


## Mark Vriens

Maaaarrrr als je een beetje chique of professionele uitstraling wilt hebben is het eigenlijk wel van belang dat je zo min mogelijk flightcase ziet... Tuurlijk, het is wel mooi maar een doekje maakt het "af" 
Daarnaast moet je voortaan je backdrop even voor je statief langshalen!

----------


## discover

> Maaaarrrr als je een beetje chique of professionele uitstraling wilt hebben is het eigenlijk wel van belang dat je zo min mogelijk flightcase ziet... Tuurlijk, het is wel mooi maar een doekje maakt het "af" 
> Daarnaast moet je voortaan je backdrop even voor je statief langshalen!



de backdrop voor het statief langs halen is wat moeilijkder met dit soort statieven, dan grijg je van die rare "vouwen'' in het doek 
met dit probleem zat ik zelf ook mee

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

het zien van een flightcase is niet erg als deze netjes en strak is mensen.
dat geeft juist wel een profi look vind ik zelf maar het ligt wel aan de uitstraling van de kist of het wel of niet kan.
handvaten edg aan de voorzijde zijn dan eigenlijk idd weer minder netjes.

verder toch een erg nette set.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Persoonlijk om voor een jeugdig volk te draaien is zo'n flightcase meubel wel erg oké , merendeel van de mensen zegt zo iets van 'amai zo'n grote kisten en zo veel' als we aan komen rollen , en vind het zeker net hoe we alles neerzetten. 

By the way , wat vinden jullie van de home made aircones  :Smile:  ?

----------


## Starshow

haha, wist niet dat ze home made waren maar erg decoratief, grote lichtopbrengst! maar maken ze toch niet een beetje lawaai ondangs het feit dat de muziek hard staat ? Ik heb net trouwens ook even je Time Lapse op youtube gekeken, zie dat je 4 trussdelen hebt maar het lijkt erop dat je 3x 1 mtr hebt en 1x 2 mtr , kan dit kloppen???

----------


## Stoney3K

> By the way , wat vinden jullie van de home made aircones  ?



Netjes! Kun je misschien wat meer vertellen over hoe je ze gemaakt hebt, en van welk materiaal?

Die dingen zijn compact om mee te nemen en toch geven ze een behoorlijk effect, en je kan er nog een hoop mee doen. Projecteren met een beamer bijvoorbeeld, of (met doorzichtige aircones) de inflatables vullen met rook en er een laser doorheen projecteren, zodat de beams alleen in de aircones zelf zichtbaar zijn.

----------


## Copains Deluxe

> haha, wist niet dat ze home made waren maar erg decoratief, grote lichtopbrengst! maar maken ze toch niet een beetje lawaai ondangs het feit dat de muziek hard staat ? Ik heb net trouwens ook even je Time Lapse op youtube gekeken, zie dat je 4 trussdelen hebt maar het lijkt erop dat je 3x 1 mtr hebt en 1x 2 mtr , kan dit kloppen???



Nope geven helemaal geen lawaai, 2 kleine fans die geruisloos zijn !  :Big Grin:  
En 3 stukken van 1,5 m , en 1 stuk van 2 m was het !  :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-inkognito

zou heel graag wat meer info van je willen kerel!
ben al een tijd aan het zoeken naar soortgelijk BETAALBAAR iets... 

wat voor stof heb je bijvoorbeeld gebruikt en wat voor fans?
en heb je kleine 3w leds gebruikt of er gewoon een par in gestopt?

thanks alvast,

edit: ik weet inmiddels al precies hoe je zoon ding zelf kunt maken, de cone zelf heb je gewoon online besteld....
ben wel benieuwd naar welke fans je gebruikt hebt nog?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Bij deze nog wat foto's ! 

Rond 21 uur (begin van de avond)




Vanaf 00:00 uur draaide Copains Deluxe !  (Groene T-shirt ben ik ) 






Ik zal zodra ik foto's heb van de binnenkant van de cones deze plaatsen !  :Wink:

----------


## Starshow

Zozo ziet er fantastisch uit!!!
(foto's zijn wel genomen met een heel grote groothoeklens)

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Bedankt voor je reactie ! 
(Foto's zijn genomen door een fotografe !  :Wink:  Geen idee wat voor lens die heeft, en niet dat dat zo veel uit maakt !  )

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Dit is toch wel een mooie dubbelpost waard!

Welcome DVA S10

----------


## SPS

Dat zal zeker wel knallen!

Mooie investering! 1 of 2 stuks?

Paul

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Op het moment nog maar 1 stuk ! 

WELCOME DJM 700 ! ! !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Net terug van de afbraak van onze verhuurde grote set 
Klant vond het niet nodig om een backdrop te hangen , dit omdat ze 'hekken versierd hadden'.

Materiaal lijst
2x F 12 dB Technologies
1x DVA S10 dB technologies (kon heel goed de zaal aan ! ! )
1x Pioneer dj set
6,5 m truss 
4x superwinner HID
8x par 64 500 watt
1x par 38 (uitlichting)
2x Aircone


De foto's ! 

Opbouw:


Feestje zelf:


Afbraak/achterkant:

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

volgende keer gewoon je backdrop eraan hangen...
verder was het niet zo'n heel grote show of wel??? ziet er netjes uit gewoon...

----------


## )pieter(

Die klant vindt meestal niks nodig, als het maar goedkoop is. 
De andere scholen op die straat gooien er een pak meer  tegenaan.

Groet

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Heeft opzich niks met die klant te maken , en ook niet met de school , ze hadden moeite gedaan om die nadar hekken te versieren , en dan is het niet zo direct nodig om een backdrop te hangen , ik had het ook wel liever gedaan , maar als ze zeggen ,neun dat hoeft niet , dan doen we dat ook niet. Klant is koning. We hadden het bij , en hadden tijd om het op te hangen , dus kosten besparen ofzo was niet van toepassing !  :Wink:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Foto's van de nieuwe case !

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Weer een update ! 
 
DASLIGHT DVC 3 GOLD

----------


## Starshow

Mooie flightcase! Prodjuser neem ik aan?
Waarom de gold edition van dvc 3 als ik vragen mag?

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Neen die flightcase is op maat gemaakt!  :Smile: 

En de dvc 3 gold is er gekomen omdat we kijken naar onze toekomst en deze bood de perfecte uitkomst.  :Smile:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Heb een hele tijd niets meer gepost, ondertussen is er weer van alles veranderd en bijgekomen!
Dit weekend hebben we een fuif voorzien van licht en geluid.

Materiaallijst:

*LICHT

*4x SuperWinner JB Systems (Scanners)
4x Briteq BT60's (Movingheads)

8x Led Par 56 (Showtec)
8x Par 64 500 watt

2x HQ power VDPST Strobe (Met blind functie)
6x Showtec active sunstrip
2x Showtec Led Aircone DMX
1x Antari Z1200 MK2

1x Daslight 3 Gold

*GELUID

*2x CDJ 900
1x DJM 700 

1x Soundcraft epm12
1x Stagesnake naar het podium


1x F12 dB Technologies (DJ Monitor)

FIFTY LINE SYSTEM dB Technologies
4x FL 18 Plus
4x FL 15 Plus
4x FL 10 Plus

Foto's

----------


## daveyb

Ziet er leuk uit, hoe bevallen de ledparren?

----------

